# biker aus Lörrach/Schopfheim



## Mexor (5. Januar 2012)

Hey leute, mich würde mal interessieren wer von euch aus Lörrach/Schopfheim umgebung kommt 
Wo ihr regelmähßig ausfahrten macht und wo eure hometrails liegen 
ich mach mal den anfang:

Ich heiße Björn Muffler komme aus schopfheim, und meine hometrail ist die hohe möhr


----------



## hallbagi (23. Januar 2012)

Solly Björn,
was fährst du denn genau?

Ich und zwei Freunde (sind alle Jugendliche) fahren Downhill und haben nen netten Trail bei Tüllingen im Wald entdeckt. Bei Interesse kann ich dir ja genaueres sagen 

Gruß Gidi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chris-76 (7. Februar 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

bin im Sept. 2011 nach Steinen gezogen und fahre MTB CC und Touren, bisweilen auch mal Rennrad. Bin 35 (also nicht mehr ganz jugendlich) und meistens irgendwo zwischen Hoher Flum (oder Flüm oder so ähnlich...) und Belchen unterwegs. Hab im großen und ganzen aber eigentlich noch keine Ahnung wo ich genau bin. Über Tipps Trails Mitfahrgelegenheiten o.ä.  würd ich mich freuen.

Gruß
Chris


----------



## sasch12 (9. Februar 2012)

hey Chris,
da fährst ja schonmal in die richtige Richtung 
Schauinsland über'n Notschrei und/oder nach Freiburg...
oder frag doch mal im Veloschopf in Steinen nach, da sind z.B. auch n Paar nette Runden auf der Homepage


----------



## rekom (21. März 2012)

Hallo Zusammen,

Wohne auch in Schopfe bin 38 und suche Trainingspartner für Marathon und CC. Also wer Lust hat einfach Kontakt auf nehmen würde mich freuen.

Gruß


----------



## gurkentruppe (22. März 2012)

bin zwar nicht aus lkr lörrach aber komme aus wehr, also auch nicht die welt  fahre DH bin öfters in hütten unterwegs. 
@hallbagi: tüllingen ist das der berg bei lörrach?


----------



## kleinke (24. März 2012)

Chrischona ist auch noch in Reichweite, bin dort des öfteren.. von CC bis hin zu Freeride alles vorhanden:')


----------



## laura. (25. März 2012)

Frage
ich möchte neu mit dem Downhill anfange aber keiner von meinen Freunden macht mit.
Ist jemand von euch aus der nähe von Bühl für gemeinsame Touren 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Danke schon mal Laura


----------



## hallbagi (26. März 2012)

hey "gurkentruppe",
tüllingen ist der wald bei lörrach, man sollte aber dazu sagen 
dass der trail eigentlich ein inoffizieller ist,
also deswegen nicht unbedingt zu empfehlen.
Aber wie "kleinke" gesagt hat, nach chrischona/bettingen lohnt es sich immer 
und bei schönem wetter trifft man immer jemanden an


----------



## Scheinberg (29. März 2012)

hey, bin 19 und komme aus maulburg, fahre bissher CC, RR und All Mountain, hab mir jetzt übern winter nen dh bike aufgebaut


----------



## NQV (6. April 2012)

Hi, bin aus Lö-Hauingen und möchte mit dem Radle etwas anfangen. 

Habe schon ein ein klassisches MTB (Spezialized Stumpjumper) mit dem ich im Alltag fahre. 

Ich würde mir gerne noch ein Rennrad/Trekkingrad aufbauen. Bin aber nicht vom Fach und bräuchte da Hilfe. Teile habe ich soweit einiges zusammen. Wer Lust und Zeit hat, kann sich gerne melden, würde mich sehr freuen über tatkräftige Unterstützung beim Aufbau und natürlich auf zukünftige gemeinsame Touren. Wie gesagt, wäre Anfänger.

Grüße

Q


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gempen72 (12. April 2012)

hallbagi schrieb:


> hey "gurkentruppe",
> tüllingen ist der wald bei lörrach, man sollte aber dazu sagen
> dass der trail eigentlich ein inoffizieller ist,
> also deswegen nicht unbedingt zu empfehlen.
> ...



Hi - was ist denn das für ein Trail auf der Tüllinger, ist der "technisch", kannst du mir nen Tip geben wo der genau ist (fahre Enduro)? Bin  interessiert den mal zu fahren. Wäre evtl. eine schöne Feierabendrunde für mich (wohne am Fusse des Tüllinger  ).

Ansonsten suche ich auch noch Trails im Südschwarzwald (z.B. in der Nähe von Steinen). Die Umgebung von Basel (Gempen, Blauen, Chrischona) habe ich bereits zu oft befahren ;-) .

    Gempen72


----------



## ir0nic (13. April 2012)

Hallo Zusammen,

Ich komme ursprünglich aus Schopfheim. Wohne mitlerweile aber in Wehr.
Suche Traingspartner. Würde mich über antwort freuen.
Ich fahr gerne CC und Marathon.


----------



## rekom (13. April 2012)

Hey Ironic,
meld dich dann doch mal!


----------



## hallbagi (13. April 2012)

@gempen72
der Trail geht so in Richtung fr/dh und ist sicher kein Problem für 
dein Enduro-bike.
Der Einstieg ist auf dem oberen Weg auf halber Strecke in Richtung Haltingen.
In der Nähe vom Einstieg ist dann auch noch eine Wegkreuzung und eine Bank.
Der Trail geht bis zum unteren Waldrand und man kann dann einen Forstweg 
wieder nach oben gehen.
War schon lang nicht mehr dort und kann nicht genau sagen wie es jetzt gerade
aussieht.
Hoffe ich hab dir weitergeholfen
Gruß Gidi


----------



## Phoenix183 (24. April 2012)

Moin,

ich komme aus Lörrach und habe erst vor kurzem mit Freeride angefangen, da leider keiner meiner Freunde Freeride fährt suche ich jetzt Mitfahrer. Hat jemand von euch Lust mal biken zu gehen?

Lg.


----------



## sasch12 (25. April 2012)

hi Phoenix183,
wie stellst Dir das mit "Freeride" denn vor...
so viel Möglichkeiten hast ja um Lörrach schon eben nicht wirklich ?!

Gruß sasch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phoenix183 (25. April 2012)

Moin, das ist mir leider klar, aber ich dachte das einer von euch vll ein paar gute Spots kennt ohne das man gleich in Bikepark gehen muss.

Lg. Elmar


----------



## sasch12 (26. April 2012)

hey Elmar,
da bin ich aber auch mal auf Antworten gespannt...
wir/ich bin halt auch immer recht "tourig" unterwegs


----------



## Phoenix183 (27. April 2012)

moin Sascha,
was fährst du/ihr denn so?

Lg.


----------



## sasch12 (1. Mai 2012)

hi Elmar,
an der Wiese entlang Richtung Schopfheim gibt's paar witzige Sachen aber alles nicht wirklich "Speziell"


----------



## gempen72 (6. Mai 2012)

hallbagi schrieb:


> @gempen72
> der Trail geht so in Richtung fr/dh und ist sicher kein Problem für
> dein Enduro-bike.
> Der Einstieg ist auf dem oberen Weg auf halber Strecke in Richtung Haltingen.
> ...



Hallo Gidi,

Danke für den Tip - bin erst heute dazu gekommen den Trail zu fahren. Nicht schlecht, hätte nicht gedacht, dass der Tüllinger so einen coolen Trail zu bieten hat.

    Gempen72


----------



## hallbagi (30. Mai 2012)

Hey ich hätte da mal ne Frage an alle, die sich mit sowas auskennen.
Es geht um den Trail beim Tüllinger. Da es ja ein inoffizieller ist, ist das 
befahren darauf "illegal". 
Jetzt haben wir uns überlegt, einen Brief an die Stadt Lörrach zu schreiben,
damit der Weg offiziell genehmigt wird. Wenn es sein muss könnte man auch 
Unterschriften sammeln oder ähnliches. 
In Lörrach und Umgebung  gibt es so viele Mountainbiker und fast keine richtigen 
Fahrtmöglichkeiten.
Wenn der Trail genehmigt werden sollte, könnte man ihn natürlich
zusammen auch wieder schön richten.
Was haltet ihr von dieser Idee und an wen müsste ich meinen Brief richten???
Außerdem könntet ihr auch ein paar Argumente vorschlagen, die in den Brief mit reinkommen? 

Danke im voraus.
Gruß Gidi


----------



## herrundmeister (30. Mai 2012)

soso, ein Trail in Tüllingen - bin ich noch nicht drüber gestolpert. So lang kann der aber nicht sein das es sich lohnen würde dafür Aufwand zu betreiben - oder?


----------



## hallbagi (30. Mai 2012)

Ja das hat ja auch seine Vorteile mit der Länge, vor allem mit dem hochschieben/fahren. 
Außerdem könnte man ja mehrere Lines machen. 
Und auch für den eher "kurzen" Trail hat er einiges zu bieten.


----------



## Velohexe (8. Juni 2012)

Hey Hallbagi,

ich denke nicht, dass du da bei der Stadt Lörrach was erreichen kannst, da der Trail mE auf Ötlinger/Haltinger Gemarkung liegt, also zu Weil gehört. Des Weiteren kann jeder Waldbesitzer (egal ob jetzt Gemeinde oder Privat Person) haftbar gemacht werden für Unfälle die auf "seinen" Waldwegen passieren, deshalb wird sich da jeder hüten, auch wenn er selbst Biker ist, irgendwelche Strecken im eigenen Wald zu bauen oder freizugeben.

Nicht falsch verstehn, ich finde es super, wenn jemand sich für sowas einsetzt aber bevor du bei der Stadt die Pferde scheu machst und die mit der Nase drauf stösst, das dört zahlreiche Biker "illegal" durch den Wald fahren und Kicker bauen (es gibt bei dem Trail eh schon oft genug Stöcke, Baumscheiben usw, die mit Absicht in den Weg gelegt werden, nicht das da auch noch irgendwann ein Gemeindevollzugsbeamter steht und abkassiert) wende dich doch erst mal an die DIMB (www.dimb.de) die setzten sich für Legalizierungen ein und haben jede Menge Erfahrungen auf dem Gebiet. Da kann man dir sicher weiterhelfen, ob und wie es Sinn macht sich da mit den Verwaltungen in Verbindung zu setzen.

Gruß Britta


----------



## hallbagi (11. Juni 2012)

Hey Britta, 
danke für den Ratschlag. Also lieber erstmal nichts machen und die
Füße still halten. Es wär ja für keinen ein Vorteil wenn da dann wirklich so ein netter 
Mensch von der Stadt stehen würde.
Mal sehen ob sich zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt vielleicht irgendwas ergibt. 
Gruß Gidi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dusius (17. Juni 2012)

Moin, bin noch am warten auf mein Canyon Torque FRX 6.0 aber sobald es da ist möchte ich das gute Stück auch fahren  bin grade 27 geworden, komme aus Rheinfelden und suche nette leute zum Biken, habe mir jetzt schon einige Bilder angeschaut vom St. Chrischona und finde das recht interessant, bin aber auch für alles andere offen. Leider kenne ich sonst keinen der mein neues Hobby teilen will und suche ich hier mal nach netten neuen leuten, würde mich freuen wenn sich jemand meldet. Fahre auch gerne Touren mit meinem HT.


----------



## Phoenix183 (18. Juni 2012)

Moin, ich komme aus Brombach und würde gerne mal mit dir biken, bin halt selber noch ein ziemlicher Anfänger ich hab erst vor 2 Monaten mit Freeride fahren angefangen.
Lg. Elmar


----------



## thislivesgood (8. Juli 2012)

Aloha liebe Leute !

Ich (24) lebe nun seit 3 Monaten in Maulburg und bin begeisterter Radler. 
Ich suche Leute mit denen man gut ein paar Touren reissen kann und vorallem suche ich Leute die das Singletrail surfen genauso lieben wie ich (Enduro/Freeride light).


----------



## mikeymark (12. Juli 2012)

Hi,

ich fahre vorraussichtlich am 16.7., also kommenden Montag, eine 30-40Km Runde.
In der kl. Tour enthalten sind eine Technische Abfahrt und ein etwas längerer SingleTrail. 
Starten werde ich um 18:00 Uhr von Burg Rötteln aus, wer möchte kann sich mir anschließen. Treffpunkt ist durch den Burghof hoch zum Feuerplatz am Waldrand.

Zur Info: 
Die Runde führt an Steinen vorbei, und geht wieder zurück nach Rötteln. Also wer in der Nähe von Steinen wohnt, könnte sich auch dann schon verabschieden und weiter nach Hause fahren.

Die Anwesenheit von "herrundmeister"  ist vorrausgesetzt


----------



## herrundmeister (13. Juli 2012)

Nette Idee soweit - wird allerdings zeitlich etwas eng. Aber ich werde es versuchen ( ;

Gesendet von meinem Galaxy Nexus mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## mikeymark (13. Juli 2012)

Ahhh super, dann sind wir schonmal zu zweit.


----------



## thislivesgood (14. Juli 2012)

klingt echt gut, ist aber zeitlich nicht für mich machbar =(


----------



## mikeymark (14. Juli 2012)

Das ist schade.
Welche Uhzeit wäre für Dich akzeptabel? Oder ist es der Tag der nicht ins Programm passt?
Nur damit ich bei meiner nächsten Planung Bescheid weiß.


----------



## crack_MC (15. Juli 2012)

Moin,werd' mich nächstes Jahr wenn's euch dann passt auch mal einklinken...war vor ein paar Wochen in Lörrach,echt schöne Gegend 

Grüße, crack_MC


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikeymark (19. Juli 2012)

Naja, wenigstens hatte es einer geschafft. So war es eine schöne runde zu zweit.


----------



## kleinke (21. Juli 2012)

Moin, wenn man das mal an nem andren Wochentag machen könnte wären vllt. ja mal mehr Leute dabei?


----------



## mikeymark (21. Juli 2012)

Deshalb ja auch die Frage!
Da hätte jeder der hier liest, auch seinen Senf dazugeben können 



mikeymark schrieb:


> Welche Uhzeit wäre für Dich akzeptabel? Oder ist es der Tag der nicht ins Programm passt?
> Nur damit ich bei meiner nächsten Planung Bescheid weiß.



Vielleicht beim nächsten mal.


----------



## kleinke (22. Juli 2012)

Ja, klar so war das auch nicht gemeint 
Hatte dort aber leider keine Zeit


----------



## mikeymark (26. Juli 2012)

Nächste Woche werde ich eine "gemütliche-HT-Tour". Allerdings wieder Wochentags, und starten werde ich um ca. 08:30 Uhr, wer zufällig Urlaub oder einen Tag frei hat kann gerne mitfahren. Da ich noch nicht genau weiß welcher Tag (außer Dienstag und Freitag), kann ein/e evtl. Mitfahrer/rin auch gerne einen Tag aussuchen.
Die grobe Richtung: 

Tour a)
Binzen - Ruine Rötteln - Parallelweg der HohenStr. - Scheideck - Kandern - Ruine Sausenburg - Mittagessen auf Schloß Bürgeln - Wolfsschlucht - Egerten - Kaffee im Rechbergerhof - Gendarmenweg - Hägelberg - Steinen - Rötteln - Binzen

Tour b)
Binzen - Otterbach - Basel - Muttenz - Dornach - Kaffe & Kuchen am Gempenturm - die lange Abfahrt nach Muttenz - Basel - Otterbach - Binzen

Bei der b Variante ist am Anfang und am Ende nicht ganz so viel Ruhe (Autolärm) mit dabei, da es auf Asphalt Radwegen weitergeht.
Vom Tempo her kann wirklich jeder mithalten, Pausen mach ich auch mehr als genug, und zwischendurch (wenns zu steil oder zu lange hoch geht) schiebe ich auch ein Paar Meter, damit auch mal eine andere Muskelgruppe beansprucht wird.


----------



## Jerremy (26. Juli 2012)

Ich komme aus Todtnau und mein Hometrail ist natürlich Todtnau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikeymark (26. Juli 2012)

Bei mir gibt es eine kleine Zeitänderung.
Ich kann nur Montag, Dienstag und Donnerstag, evtl. sogar Freitag.
Am Dienstag fallt Tour b aber weg, da das Schloß Stübli geschlossen hat.


----------



## mikeymark (3. August 2012)

Tour a und b waren super, hab sogar am Donnerstag noch eine Tagestour eingelegt mit einer kl. Pause im Freibad, die Abkühlung tat echt gut. 
War zwar mit ca. 28 Grad nicht so heiß, aber ich hab beim hochfahren geglüht wie eine Herdplatte. 
Von daher war es dann doch sehr angenehm 

Hat jemand Lust auf eine Feierabendrunde nächste Woche, oder eine längere tour unter der Woche?


----------



## BadBoyMike (3. August 2012)

Hallo zusammen

kennt jemand die Biker-Gruppe vom Follow-Me aus Lörrach? Jeden Mittwoch startet eine Gruppe direkt beim Shop (Bahnhof Lörrach) und unternimmt Touren. Vielleicht hat hier schon jemand Erfahrung sammeln können?

Ich bin gerade wieder am Aufbau nach einer Knie-OP und brauch noch etwas, aber würde mich gerne einer Gruppe anschliessen.  Bin eher der Tourenfahrer und plane für 2013 entweder den Westweg von Pforzheim nach Basel oder wenn es der Leistungsstand zulässt einen leichten Alpencross. Wohnhaft bin ich in Hauingen. Sollte jemand das gleiche vorhaben, würde ich mich freuen, wenn man mal eine gemeinsame Tour veranstalten könnte.

Gruss
Mike


----------



## mikeymark (3. August 2012)

@Mike

Bist du Kunde bei followme?

Ich hab zwar nächstes Jahr nicht das gleiche vor, aber wir können zusammen mal eine tour drehen.


----------



## Phoenix183 (3. August 2012)

@Mike
Ich bin bis jetzt nur einmal bei der Follow-Me Tour mitgefahren. Aber war sehr geil. Die Tour geht in richtung Singeltrail und dauert so etwa 2 Stunden. Um mitfahren zu können musst du kein Kunde von Follow-Me sein. 
Lg. Elmar


----------



## Dusius (3. August 2012)

Also wenn die bei der tour genau so sind wie im Laden würde ich da nicht mit fahren wollen


----------



## mikeymark (3. August 2012)

@Dusius

hihihihi sehr geil  . 
Ich find die Aussage,.........naja schon fast eher eine Ansage...Klasse.
Aber warum, begründe dies Bitte mal  .


----------



## Dusius (3. August 2012)

Naja ich war noch nicht oft dort, teilweise sind die Leute auch total nett, aber bei manchen hat man das gefühl das man ihnen mehr auf die Nerven geht und sie froh wären wenn man gehen würden. Teilweise fand ich sie auch etwas arrogant. Vielleicht hatten die Leute auch einfach nur einen schlechten Tag, wie gesagt, ich war noch nicht oft im Laden.


----------



## BadBoyMike (3. August 2012)

kann ich so nicht stehen lassen.
Ich muss sagen, dass ich bei Follow Me sehr gut bedient wurde bzw. werde. Aber da macht halt jeder seine eigenen Erfahrungen. Ich könnt da Stories von BMW erzählen...

Bin grad noch in der Physiophase, aber ich schätze in zwei - drei Wochen kann ich das erste Mal wieder auf einen Trail. Konditionsmaessig muss ich aber noch etwas ackern. Also Touren ja, aber eher leichte Geschichten.

@mikeymark - koennen uns gerne mal fuer eine Feierabendrunde treffen. Allerdings wie gesagt erst so in zwei/drei Wochen


----------



## mikeymark (5. August 2012)

Kannst mir gern eine PM schreiben 
Oder auch hier, vielleicht schließt sich ja noch jemand an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thislivesgood (5. August 2012)

Ich würde mich gerne irgendwo anhängen, bin aber konditionell eher ne voll lusche 
würde mich aber freuen wenn man mir ein paar local geheimtips geben kann was singletrails angeht.

hätte jemand bock mal die hohe möhr runter zu kurven ??


----------



## mikeymark (5. August 2012)

Was und wo ist die "hohe Möhr"?


----------



## thislivesgood (5. August 2012)

turm (neben an sonen radiofunkturm). hoch gelegen. bei zell. viele singletrails

war da samstag.. leider hat sich das wetter unverhofft geändert und ich musste kurz vorm ziel umkehren


----------



## thislivesgood (5. August 2012)

ach ja, sind so etwa 600hm auf 5km ausgeschriebenen weg.
also garantierter spaß berg ab


----------



## mikeymark (5. August 2012)

Hast du schon einen Tag oder Zeit im Kopf?


----------



## thislivesgood (5. August 2012)

wochenends ist bei mir leider nur planbar... 
ich würde nächsten samstag oder sonntag rauffahren wollen.


----------



## mikeymark (5. August 2012)

Wochenenden sind bei mir schlecht! 
Aber ich könnte evt. den Sonntag ein wenig freiräumen.
Fährst du mit deinem Strive?


----------



## thislivesgood (5. August 2012)

denke schon. je nach dem ob der fokus auf den trails liegen soll


----------



## mikeymark (5. August 2012)

Ich bin dabei, und nächsten Sonntag bei dir.
Wohnst du da in der Nähe, so das ich da Parken kann, oder gibt es einen Supermarktparkplatz vor Ort?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thislivesgood (5. August 2012)

ich wohn in maulburg. also nen stück entfernt... 

aber vor ort in zell gibts massig parkmöglichkeiten.


----------



## mikeymark (5. August 2012)

Sollten wir uns nur noch über die Uhrzeit einig werden und den Parkplatz. 
Ich werf jetzt mal den Aldiparkplatz (auf der linken Flussseite) ein, und sag mal 10:00 Uhr?


----------



## thislivesgood (5. August 2012)

das ist schon relativ früh 
aber ich würde sagen, wenn du dir schon bissel zeit frei schäffelst werde ich früh aufstehen 

also gebongt !!


----------



## mikeymark (5. August 2012)

Ahhh Perfekt  ich bin da.
Falls irgendwas dazwischen kommen sollte, meld dich kurz, das ich Bescheid weiß.
Dann bis Sonntag.


----------



## thislivesgood (5. August 2012)

sehr gut !!
bis sonntag !

AAAAber: stell dich auf dem weg hoch auf schritttempo ein


----------



## mikeymark (5. August 2012)

Hehe, Schrittgeschwindigkeit ist genau mein Tempo  ich bin mir aber auch nicht zu schade zum schieben wenn es sein muß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thislivesgood (5. August 2012)

sehr gut 

nimm dir also was zu lesen mit


----------



## BadBoyMike (6. August 2012)

bis Zell geht auch die S-Bahn 

hört sich so an, als ob wir leistungstechnisch in der gleichen Liga spielen. Bekomme heute von meinem Doc gesagt, wann ich wieder in die Pedale steigen kann, dann melde ich mich. Optimistisch wie ich bin, schiele ich aufs Wochenende und melde mich kurzfristig


----------



## effx (6. August 2012)

Bitte daran denken: Die Stunde bergauf ist die Erholungsphase. Der Trail nach Raitbach ´runter fordert ordentlich...


----------



## effx (6. August 2012)

Hier habe ich noch ein Video vom Tüllinger gefunden:

http://youtu.be/Z0QoBoYfNok

Biker sind da aber eher ungerne gesehen. Alle Kicker/Anlieger etc. werden zügig entfernt, von Hindernissen auf dem Weg nicht zu reden...

Wer gerne "Bremse auf" fährt, hat auf der anderen Seite mehr Spass, ganz legal: Haltinger Pfad, da lassen sich einige Gegebenheiten in sehr flowige Sprungkombinationen verarbeiten.


----------



## thislivesgood (6. August 2012)

klingt auch gut !!
um aber den "richtigen" und "legalen" spot zu erwischen müsste wohl jemand sich auskennen...

naja, mal gucken

das video sieht so schonmal ganz gut aus !
freu mich schon =)


----------



## mikeymark (8. August 2012)

Das ist jetzt echt blöd, aber ich kann Sonntag nicht. Ich hab mir den rechten Schulter Muskel gezerrt. Werde also erstmal für eine weile Pause machen müssen.


----------



## Del-Drago (9. August 2012)

Dusius
ich bin öfters in crischona unterwegs wennst lust hst kannst dich ja melden
Gruss
Yago


----------



## Dusius (9. August 2012)

Hey, alles klar werde ich machen. Bin derzeit allerdings noch verletzt, ich melde mich aber auf jeden Fall


----------



## thislivesgood (10. August 2012)

Schade. Dann ein andermal


----------



## xDuk3x (14. August 2012)

Hallo alle Zusammen,

möchte mich kurz einmal Vorstellen, Ich heiße Ronny bin 22 Jahre alt und komme aus Maulburg.

Anfang jahr hat mich auch das Freeriden gepackt und fahre seit dem wie es die Zeit zu lässt versch. wegen von der hohen Möhr hinunter, meist aber allein.

Wenn es sich mal einrichten lassen würde könnt man sich ja einmal treffen.

Grüße Ronny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carioca-posto9 (14. August 2012)

Hallo zusammen auch von mir,

Bin auch neu im Kreis Loerrach und auf der Suche nach Bikern und guten Strecken. Wuerde mich auch freuen, wenn sich etwas ergeben wuerde. 

Beste Gruesse

Jan


----------



## BadBoyMike (24. August 2012)

Falls jemand spontan Lust hat.

Morgen Fahrt mit der S-Bahn bis Zelle und dann mit dem Radbus bis Feldberg Pass.  Dann mit dem Bike zurück nach Lörrach. Ca. 40km 

Gruss
Mike


----------



## carioca-posto9 (24. August 2012)

hi Mike,

wann willst du los?

Gruß

jan


----------



## BadBoyMike (24. August 2012)

kann leider erst um halb zwei los. alternativ währe nur bis zell und dann zurück, da ich einfach noch ne runde fahren will.


----------



## carioca-posto9 (24. August 2012)

halb zwei wäre top....muss meine bike von letztem WE in Chamonix noch einmal etwas fit machen. 
wo wäre treffpunkt (sorry, bin noch nicht so lange in der gegend und habe keine ahnung, wo die bahnabfährt)


----------



## BadBoyMike (24. August 2012)

hab grad gesehen, dass der bus nur um 9.35 und 11.35 in zell richtigung feldberg fährt. sorry, dachte da ist ne dichtere Frequenz


----------



## carioca-posto9 (24. August 2012)

....können auch gerne eine andere strecke fahren.


----------



## El-Loco88 (26. August 2012)

Hi Leute erst wollt ich mich mal vorstellen ;-)
Bin 24 Jahre M aus basel und such nach Tour Partner/innen.
Am besten jemand der sich hier in der Gegend ein bisschen mit Trails auskennt wäre Abr auch für einfache xc Touren zu haben.
Freu mich auf Antworten bin sehr spontan und fahre mittlerweile mehrmals die woche


----------



## thislivesgood (26. August 2012)

xDuk3x schrieb:


> Hallo alle Zusammen,
> 
> möchte mich kurz einmal Vorstellen, Ich heiße Ronny bin 22 Jahre alt und komme aus Maulburg.
> 
> ...



Ahoi ronny,

Wenn du Lust hast können wir ja mal gemeinsam die hohe möhr runter.
falls du Bock hast, meld dich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xDuk3x (27. August 2012)

Joa klar gerne, wie musst du arbeiten? können dann ja mal einen tag abmachen


----------



## thislivesgood (2. September 2012)

hat jemand lust im laufe der woche mal nach todtnau in den bikepark zu fahren ??
würde da gerne mal hin, nur alleine ists denke ich nur halb so lustig


----------



## Phoenix183 (2. September 2012)

thislivesgood schrieb:


> hat jemand lust im laufe der woche mal nach todtnau in den bikepark zu fahren ??
> würde da gerne mal hin, nur alleine ists denke ich nur halb so lustig



Moin,
ich würde gern mit dir in Bikepark gehen. Welches Datum schwebt dir denn so vor ? Ich hätte ab Mi. jeden Tag Zeit.

Lg. Elmar


----------



## xDuk3x (3. September 2012)

thislivesgood schrieb:


> hat jemand lust im laufe der woche mal nach todtnau in den bikepark zu fahren ??
> würde da gerne mal hin, nur alleine ists denke ich nur halb so lustig




Guten Morgen, Ich würde auch mit kommen, habe auch eig. jeden Tag zeit. Welchen Tag hattest du denn vor zu gehen ?

Grüße Ronny


----------



## carioca-posto9 (3. September 2012)

auch noch mal von mir guten Morgen,

wäre auch am Start....kann aber leider nur am Wochende ;( .....

gruß

jan


----------



## El-Loco88 (3. September 2012)

Leute war gestern dort.  die wildride Strecke ist noch im Bau und komplett der untere Teil gesperrt !! Only DH ist offen 
Grüße loco

PS. Es sah auch noch nach viel Arbeit un dieser Woche aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thislivesgood (6. September 2012)

sry leute
war turbo erkältet die ganze woche.
da war nix drin.
shit. 

im laufe der nächsten woche ??
evtl ist dann die andere strecke auch offen ?!

gibbts hier noch leute die relative noobs sind ??


----------



## El-Loco88 (6. September 2012)

@ thislivesgood
Hoi , bin auch Neuling auf den trails 
Samstag bin ich oben in todtnau mit nem Kolleg auch en newbee 
Wenn Bock hast kann man sich ja treffen und zsm en paar abfahrten machen
Grüße


----------



## thislivesgood (7. September 2012)

Das ist blöd. Samstag kann ich leider garnicht.
Kannst du dich und deinem Kumpel motivieren nächste Woche ein paar Abfahrten zu wagen ? ;-)

Ich würde mich sehr freuen


----------



## El-Loco88 (7. September 2012)

Ja doch bin eh geil auf trails nutze jede freie Möglichkeit


----------



## Phoenix183 (7. September 2012)

thislivesgood schrieb:


> ...gibbts hier noch leute die relative noobs sind ??



Ja mich , ich habe erst vor 4 Monaten mit Freeride fahren angefangen.
Nächste Woche hätte ich auch noch Zeit für Todtnau, habt ihr den schon eine speziellen Tag im Kopf ?  

Laut Facebook sind jetzt beide Strecken wieder komplett offen 





> Guten Morgen am 07.09.12, es soll ein  Perefkter Tag geben mit perfekt hergerichteten Strecken, seit die  ersten, die die neuen Streckenelemente testen und fahren dürft.
> Freuen uns auf euch und euer Feedback.
> Um 9:;30 kommt die Sonne über den Berg bei noch frischen 16°C wird aber noch angenhem warm.
> -> Es sind BEIDE Strecken KOMPLETT OFFEN!


Lg.


----------



## thislivesgood (7. September 2012)

Dienstag oder Mittwoch ?
Wäre mein Vorschlag.
Bin aber für alles offen


----------



## Lip (8. September 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
ich komme aus Schopfheim, bin 25 Jahre alt und bisher viel auf dem Rennrad unterwegs. Seit kurzem auch MTB (Hardtail). Vielleicht kann man ja mal zusammen eine Tour starten 
P.S.
Wer auch Rennrad fährt und noch Mitfahrgelegenheiten im LKR Lörrach sucht, kann im Nachbarforum in diesen Thread schauen:
http://www.rennrad-news.de/forum/th...region-gibt-es-hier-noch-rennradfahrer.91135/

Grüße!


----------



## thislivesgood (10. September 2012)

Und ?
Schon Ne Idee wegen park ?


----------



## El-Loco88 (10. September 2012)

Samstag ?? Muss all Day arbeiten


----------



## Phoenix183 (10. September 2012)

Dienstag, Mittwoch oder Samstag würden mir gut passen. 
Dann sollten wir den Samstag mal als Termin nehmen, da sollten ja die meisten Zeit haben.

Lg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## El-Loco88 (10. September 2012)

Sehr gut bin am Start. Wie gehst du hoch ? Auch mit Zug und Bus?


----------



## thislivesgood (10. September 2012)

Das ist schade. Kann leider nur Dienstag, Mittwoch oder wenn die Argumente gut sind Donnerstag 

:'(


----------



## Phoenix183 (10. September 2012)

Also ich würde auch zweimal gehen  , am Dienstag oder Mittwoch und dann nochmal am Samstag . Donnerstag passt mir leider nicht so gut. Wer würde denn alles am Mittwoch/Dienstag mitkommen ?


----------



## thislivesgood (10. September 2012)

Ich in jedem Fall !!
Ich würde mich turbo freuen, alleine machts halt nur halb soviel spass


----------



## Phoenix183 (10. September 2012)

_W__ettertechnisch_  würde ich dann eher zu morgen tendieren  . Sollen wir das also abmachen?


----------



## thislivesgood (10. September 2012)

Sehr gerne 

An wann haste gedacht ?
Ich muss bis Ca 16uhr arbeiten. Könnte auf 17uhr dasein.

Gut oder zuspät ?
Bei Wind und Wetter ?


----------



## Phoenix183 (10. September 2012)

Leider hat der Lift nur bis 16:45 offen.
Wir könnten also höhstens eine fahrt machen, lohnt sich dann kaum. Hättest du den an einem anderen Tag früher Zeit ?


----------



## El-Loco88 (10. September 2012)

Saaaaaaammmmsssstag


----------



## El-Loco88 (10. September 2012)

Bei Wind und wetter ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phoenix183 (10. September 2012)

El-Loco88 schrieb:


> Saaaaaaammmmsssstag



Ich bin dabei  . Ich fahre mit dem Auto vll. kommt noch ein Freund von mir mit wenn nicht könnte ich auch dich mitnehmen wenn du willst.


----------



## thislivesgood (10. September 2012)

mittwoch kann ich den ganzen tag.
bin leider ab freitag in meiner alten heimat für ne woche. und mal eben spontan knapp 700km zum bikepark ist nicht so ganz drin 

wäre mittwoch noch ne option ??
würde mich freuen


----------



## Phoenix183 (10. September 2012)

Moin Mittwoch würde mir auch gut passen aber dann halt echt bei Wind und Wetter


----------



## thislivesgood (10. September 2012)

bei wind wetter und weltuntergang.


----------



## Phoenix183 (10. September 2012)

Also Mittwoch um 10Uhr auf dem Schotterparkplatz ?


----------



## thislivesgood (10. September 2012)

deal !! (ich hoffe es gibt nur ein schotterparkplatz)

erkennungszeichen ?? 
jetzt sag nicht fahrrad oder rose 


wie war das, liftmitnahme nur mit rückenprotektor, fullface und kneeguard ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phoenix183 (10. September 2012)

Silberner VW Polo, schwarzes Kona Entourage und du ? Wirst mich bestimmt finden unter der Woche ist nicht viel los.
Rücken, Knie und Helm sind Pflicht.

Der Parkplatz ist an der Brandenbergstraße erst kommt ein Asphaltierter und wenn du die Straße dann weiter fährst kommt auf der linken Seite der Schotterparkplatz.


----------



## thislivesgood (10. September 2012)

roter hässlicher verkrazter audi 80 mit Bielefelder (BI) Kennzeichen und schwarz weissem canyon strive.

gelbes radioactive-zeichen auf dem knee/shinguard

was heisst "helm"
ich denke fullface ist angebrachter oder ??


----------



## Phoenix183 (10. September 2012)

ich meine Fullface Helm, hatte es für Selbstverständlich gehalten und des wegen nicht explizit gesagt


----------



## thislivesgood (10. September 2012)

sinnvoll =)

gut gut, mittwoch 10uhr 

töfte, das begrüssungsbier geht auf mich


----------



## El-Loco88 (11. September 2012)

Phoenix183 schrieb:


> Ich bin dabei  . Ich fahre mit dem Auto vll. kommt noch ein Freund von mir mit wenn nicht könnte ich auch dich mitnehmen wenn du willst.



Also lass Freitag Abend nochmal schreiben und zeit abmache Grüße


----------



## effx (13. September 2012)

Huu! Kona Entourage-Fahrer in Lörrach? Das musste mir mal zeigen, bei FoMe konnte ich das noch nie abgreifen. Melde dich doch mal per PM bitte


----------



## BadBoyMike (14. September 2012)

guten morgen zusammen

plane am sonntag morgen eine tour zu unternehmen:

Start: Wittlinger Höhe (Waldparkplatz) via Hohe Strasse bis zur Scheideck, Schloss Bürgeln (evtl. Brennstoffzufuhr im Café), Sausenburg, Kandern, Wollbach und zurück entweder wieder über den Wittlinger oder gemütlich über Weil am Rhein an der Wiese entlang nach Lörrach.

ca. 48km, reine Fahrzeit ca. 3Std


----------



## El-Loco88 (14. September 2012)

Samstag noch ready für todtnau phoenix?


----------



## Phoenix183 (14. September 2012)

Moin,
klar ich bring auch noch nen Freund mit und bei dir auch alles ready ?


----------



## Lip (14. September 2012)

BadBoyMike schrieb:


> guten morgen zusammen
> 
> plane am sonntag morgen eine tour zu unternehmen:
> 
> ...




moin,
ich wäre eventuell dabei, melde mich morgen abend nochmal. was ist bei dir "sonntag morgen"?

lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## El-Loco88 (14. September 2012)

Und wie Weekend geht gleich los. Treffen und dann oben so gegen 9 Uhr?


----------



## Phoenix183 (14. September 2012)

Lift macht ja erst um 10 Uhr auf ich werde so um 9:30 da sein. Sollen wir uns dann auf dem Schotterparkplatz treffen ?


----------



## xDuk3x (14. September 2012)

Hallo @all, 
hab gerade so nebebei gelesen das ihr wieder plant nach Todtnau zu gehen??? Wann wollt ihr denn hin? vllt ist ja diesmal das wetter besser als am mittwoch 

Grüße Ronny


----------



## Phoenix183 (14. September 2012)

Moin,
morgen wollen wir gehen bist du wieder dabei ? wäre geil  .
Ich bin um 9:30 auf dem Schotterparkplatz.


----------



## xDuk3x (14. September 2012)

Davon kannste aber ausgehen das ich dabei bin, das wetter muss genutz werden. Weiß jmd ob man oben auch mit EC zahlen kann ?? und hats knieschoner oben? die wo ich bestellt hab sind zu groß musst se zurück schicke :/


----------



## Phoenix183 (14. September 2012)

Schön. Mit EC Karte Zahlen geht im Shop 100% nicht , habe ich auch schon mal probiert . In Todtnau gibs aber auch nen Bankautomaten.
Knieschoner solltest du im Shop geliehen bekommen.


----------



## xDuk3x (14. September 2012)

Okay na dann passt des ja, werd ich halt noch geld holen. In dem fall sieht man sich morgen um halb 10 oben aufn Parkplatz. Freu mich schön


----------



## El-Loco88 (14. September 2012)

Hey Duke sind sie schon zurück die Knieschoner könnte biketauhlixhe brauchen!! Meine vom MXen sind nervig;-) falls se noch hast bring sie morgen ma mit ;-)Natürlich Zahl ich sie für auch -) 9.30 bin ich auch am Start


----------



## xDuk3x (14. September 2012)

Die sind leider schon zurück sorry. Björn ist morgen auch wieder mit am start


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phoenix183 (14. September 2012)

Geil, sind wir ja wieder richtig viele


----------



## thislivesgood (14. September 2012)

Kack. Bin ja leider in Bielefeld ...
Ich drücke euch die Daumen für gutes Wetter und viel viel fun !


Julian


----------



## xDuk3x (14. September 2012)

Danke Julian schade das du nicht dabei bist. Aber dir viel spass in Bielefeld


----------



## El-Loco88 (14. September 2012)

Wetter wird bOmbe ;-)))) und der Rest eh in todtnau ;-)


----------



## Phoenix183 (17. September 2012)

Moin 
ich will am Mittwoch oder am Donnerstag wieder nach Todtnau gehen ist jemand von euch dabei ? 

Lg. Elmar


----------



## xDuk3x (17. September 2012)

Solle, wenn dann eher Donnerstag, habe aber noch probleme mit dem Knöchel, ist also noch nicht sicher :/

Grüße Ronny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thislivesgood (24. September 2012)

Nächste Woche Mittwoch, Donnerstag oder Freitag nach todtnau ?

Beste grüße vom julian


----------



## Phoenix183 (24. September 2012)

Moin nächste Woche 1.10 - 5.10 habe ich leider keine Zeit, außer am 6.10 . Wie sieht es bei dir diese Woche aus ?
Diese Woche hätte ich Zeit , Mittwoch wäre mir am liebsten Donnerstag oder Freitag würde aber auch gehen.
Lg. Elmar


----------



## thislivesgood (25. September 2012)

Also ich muss durchgehend arbeiten.
Möglich wäre aber morgen. Hab dann um 14h Schluss.
Ansonsten siehst diese Woche nicht gut aus mit park.


----------



## Phoenix183 (25. September 2012)

Achso , wie sieht es bei dir am Samstag aus ? Mittwoch lohnt ja leider nicht so wirklich oder was meinst du ? 

Lg. Elmar


----------



## thislivesgood (25. September 2012)

Geht so.
Also viel Zeit ist nicht. Muss also nicht.
Muss leider auch am Wochenende arbeiten. Also die bis Dienstag einschliesslich leider


----------



## Phoenix183 (25. September 2012)

Ok dann kann ich dieses mal leider nicht dabei sein. Ein anderes mal wieder  Geht sonst noch jemand diese Woche vll nach Todtnau ?

Lg. Elmar


----------



## thislivesgood (25. September 2012)

K. Schade ;-)

Wie siehst eigentlich aus mit dem gruppenfoto ?
Kann mir das jemand zuschicken ?


----------



## nubal (26. September 2012)

moin,

ein friese hat frisch die berge entdeckt! 
mein gaul ist ein fanes enduro und nun brauch ich input...

meine homebase ist die lucke

gruß

nubal


----------



## MegaSholmes (26. September 2012)

Servus, 

bin grad erst nach Basel gezogen und das ist ja jetzt auch nicht die Entfernung nach Lörrach.
Da bin ich mit dem Auto/Zug super mobil.
Habe schon etwas Erfahrung beim biken, allerdings machts alleine nie soviel Spaß.
Wo dreht ihr denn eure Runden?
Ist des weit von Lö entfernt?


Gruß,

MegaSholmes


----------



## El-Loco88 (26. September 2012)

Basel eindeutig chrischona odr aufm gempen. Chrischona ist halt Nice da kannst den Bus hoch nehmen ;-) bin Au aus Basel greez


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phoenix183 (28. September 2012)

Moin,
ich bin morgen ab 9:30 im Bikepark Todtnau. Ist sonst noch jemand da ? 

Lg.


----------



## effx (8. Oktober 2012)

Auch mal einen Gruß an die Biker aus Lörrach, speziell an DIE Biker, welche  anfangen, auf Burg Rötteln Baumwurzeln abzusägen um Hänge mit extremen Erosionsproblemen auch für Idioten fahrbar zu machen. Da rutschen schon genug Kinder rum, da braucht es nicht noch eure Bremsfahnen...


----------



## speiche (8. Oktober 2012)

hat mir vielleicht jm. nen tip wo´s auf chrischona nette trails gibt? gerne auch gps-daten fürn gempen o.ä. in der ecke. merci!


----------



## cubefrizz (18. Oktober 2012)

filkajo schrieb:


> Hi Björn, Hi Zusammen!
> Wir sind in Hausen drei sehr fleißige Freerider und Hohe Möhr Trailbauer und fahren mindestens einmal die woche auf die Möhr. Ansonsten Schauinsland, Belchen, Lac Blanc, Todtnau, Gresgen Hier gibts so viel... @_björn_ ich adde dich mal im Facebook, wir haben da auch ne Hohe Möhr Gruppe um Bautage und Shuttletouren zu organisieren.
> Grüße,
> Fil


 
Hallo Leute 
komme aus Rheinfelden und bin ab und zu auch auf der Hohen Möhr unterwegs ! kannst mich ja auch mal bei Facebook adden meine Seite ( Mountainbike Trails am Hochrhein )
Gruss Michael


----------



## waldschrad (20. Oktober 2012)

sali speiche.
vergiss chrischona-gang ufe gempe ufe!
google mol de traildevilstrail. s het mehreri gueti optione-mi hometrail het ca 10km,mostly downhill....und s sogar es gääls shuttle 

han jo de bananatrail vergässe...trailnet sektion basel on FB

greeetz chris


----------



## dinodino (20. Oktober 2012)

Wer ein shuttle auf den Gempen brauchst sollte auf Motocross umsteigen.
500hm sollten drin sein (und jetzt nicht kommen mit Downhill und so, das brauchts dort oben wirklich nicht, bins früher mit dem Hardtail runtergedüst)

Ansonsten ist der Gempen wirklich zu empfehlen.
Raum BL/SO hat viel mehr zu bieten als die Lörracher Ecke.
Im Internet gibt es sehr viele GPS Daten.


----------



## waldschrad (20. Oktober 2012)

tret ihn auch oft genug hoch.immer mim nicolai e2 auf 2,5er baron, kein stress...deswegen ja n getriebebdownhiller...

aber bin abends nach der spätschicht doch als froh um den 23uhr bus...
 hoch-abschalten-runterwüten...

und s gibt paar abfahten die machen mim HT dev kein spass...aber genau deshalb hab i auf meim hometrail kaum andere leutz 

s einzige was aufm chrischona spass gemacht hat war s ruschbachtal bei regen...

greetz chris


----------



## thislivesgood (26. Oktober 2012)

Morgen bikepark ?

Ich bin da !


----------



## thislivesgood (2. November 2012)

Kurze Info...
Todtnau hat noch bis Sonntag auf...

Trifft man sich nochmal da ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phoenix183 (2. November 2012)

Ich wollt Samstag nochmal gehen, aber da kannst du ja nicht oder ? 

Lg.


----------



## Diegurke (20. November 2012)

War seit Jahren mal wieder auf der "Hohen Möhr". 

Freut mich, dass noch alles steht und von der nächsten Generation gepflegt wird.
Kann mir einer sagen, ob nach dem Roadgap noch weiter gebaut wurde?
Ich bin über Hausen zurück. Ich hatte mal etwas Richtung Möhrenfels gebaut, habe es aber an einem Tag nicht geschafft zu schauen ob das noch steht...
Grüße


----------



## effx (20. November 2012)

Jep.


----------



## MegaSholmes (25. November 2012)

N'Abend,

haben zwei aus dem Forum zufällig heute aufm Gempen Runden gedreht und wurden auf dem nach-Hause-Weg von einem Mountainbiker angesprochen? 


Gruß,
MegaSholmes


----------



## Dusius (13. März 2013)

Wie sieht es aus, kann man zurzeit aufm Chrischona fahren?


----------



## mikeymark (14. März 2013)

Bis auf die 10cm Schnee geht es. Aber kommt darauf an was, wo und wie du fahren willst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dusius (14. März 2013)

Wie meinst du das? Ich hatte mal ein Video gesehen mit nem kleinen trail und einigen Sprünge.
Was gibt es dort denn sonst noch ?


----------



## Phoenix183 (20. März 2013)

Ich wollte am 29. oder 30. März nach Todtnau in Bikepark gehen, ist dann auch jemand von euch da?

Lg.


----------



## Dusius (20. März 2013)

30. bin ich auf jeden Fall da


----------



## Dusius (25. März 2013)

Kann man auf der Hohen Möhr denn mit einem Downhiller was anfangen? 
Gibt es Videos zum Trail ?


----------



## BiNkZ (27. März 2013)

Geht alles auf den HoheMöhrTrails von CC HT bis DH ... Sind halt trails und keine DH Strecken 
Das Video der fleißigen Hausenern ist leider durch die GEMA gesperrt worden auf YT.
Musst den filkajo mal fragen!


----------



## Phoenix183 (1. April 2013)

An Ostern ist ja leider nichts draus geworden. Ich wollte jetzt am Samstag( vorausgesetzt der Bikepark hat offen  ) nach Todtnau gehen, ist jemand von euch auch da ?


----------



## Dusius (1. April 2013)

Ich bin Freitag auf jeden Fall und Samstag vielleicht auch da


----------



## Phoenix183 (1. April 2013)

Also ich bin Samstag und vielleicht Sonntag da, Freitag hab ich bis 17 Uhr Uni


----------



## Dusius (1. April 2013)

Also das mit Todtnau wird wohl wieder nichts das WE ^^ hoffen wir mal auf das nächste.


----------



## Dusius (9. April 2013)

Also, dieses WE soll es ja nun wirklich los gehen 
Ich denke ich bin Samstag und Sonntag da, noch jemand ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phoenix183 (9. April 2013)

Moin ich bin Sonntag da, Samstag hab ich leider noch Uni


----------



## Dusius (9. April 2013)

Können dann ja ein paar runden drehen


----------



## chrish (11. April 2013)

ja auf jeden Fall Samstag, 

bin aber noch ein wenig skeptisch beim betrachten der Webcam schaut schon noch nach Schnee aus...


----------



## Dusius (11. April 2013)

Is auch noch Schnee, die haben halt die Strecke frei gemacht.


----------



## mikeymark (25. April 2013)

Kann mich an den Usernamen nicht mehr erinnern, und mein Postfach ist auch komplett geleert worden.  Der den ich suche, hat mich des öfteren per PM angeschrieben, zwecks fahren.
Bitte melden!

Für längere touren an Wochenenden, oder eine 2-4 Std. Feierabendrunde, würde ich (wenns Zeitlich passt) natürlich mitmachen.


----------



## Veldner (6. Mai 2013)

Hi ich bin ab dem 13.05 für eine Woche (beruflich) in Lörrach und habe mein Bike dabei. Wer hat Lust mir mir ein paar Feierabendrunden zu drehen und mir die Trails der Gegend zu zeigen ? 

Kondition für 2-3h ist vorhanden, das Bike ist ein RootMiller von Rose.


----------



## Dingi (7. Mai 2013)

Hallo Leute, 

mir wurde am 4.Mai, den Samstag, über Nacht mein mattschwarzes Alutech Fanes aus dem Keller geklaut, als es grad eine Party bei uns gab (Weil am Rhein). Sicher war es keiner von Gästen. Wenn jemand ein solches Bike sehen sollte, bitte Bescheid geben. 

Größe L
Gabel Fox 36 Float
Dämpfer Fox DHX Air
Avid Elixier Bremsen
S-RAM 9

Rahmennr.1211411L
Ich versuch noch ein Bild zu organisieren.

Danke für eure Unterstützung,

Dingi


----------



## thislivesgood (7. Mai 2013)

oh shit,

Augen werden offen gehalten !!!


----------



## filkajo (10. Mai 2013)

Veldner schrieb:


> Hi ich bin ab dem 13.05 für eine Woche (beruflich) in Lörrach und habe mein Bike dabei. Wer hat Lust mir mir ein paar Feierabendrunden zu drehen und mir die Trails der Gegend zu zeigen ?
> 
> Kondition für 2-3h ist vorhanden, das Bike ist ein RootMiller von Rose.



Wir können uns Dienstag treffen und ne Hohe Möhr Runde fahren. ca. 600 hm ab Bhf Hausen-Raitbach, so gegen 17 Uhr?  
 @Dusius auch dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dusius (10. Mai 2013)

filkajo schrieb:


> Wir können uns Dienstag treffen und ne Hohe Möhr Runde fahren. ca. 600 hm ab Bhf Hausen-Raitbach, so gegen 17 Uhr?
> @Dusius auch dabei?



Bock hätte ich schon, nächste Woche ist allerdings mein Auto in der Werkstatt und mit dem Zug brauche ich ne Stunde bis nach Hausen von Rheinfelden aus. 
Ist mir dann zu stressig


----------



## Dusius (16. Mai 2013)

Ist am Samstag jemand in Lac Blanc, dem ich mich anschließen könnte? Überlege hin zu fahren, habe aber keinen gefunden der diesen Samstag Zeit hat.  war auch noch nie dort.


----------



## filkajo (17. Mai 2013)

Ich denke wir werden morgen gehen. Sicher sagen kann ichs aber erst heut abend. Schreib mir mal deine handynummer in ner pn dann ruf ich dich an.


----------



## Dusius (18. Mai 2013)

filkajo schrieb:


> Ich denke wir werden morgen gehen. Sicher sagen kann ichs aber erst heut abend. Schreib mir mal deine handynummer in ner pn dann ruf ich dich an.



Hey, sorry war gestern ein wenig feiern und pack es glaub jetzt nicht mehr nach Lac Blanc ^^
Wenn ihr aber sonst mal geht und du mir bescheid sagen würdest komme ich gerne mal mit


----------



## Seniorenzivi (28. Mai 2013)

Hey, 
Wir sind im Juni für zwei Wochen beruflich im Landkreis Lörrach unterwegs und wollen uns gerne mal ein MTB ausleihen (Tipps?) und zwei schöne Eintagestouren im Landkreis bzw. Südschwarzwald machen. Könnt ihr uns da ne schöne Route  empfehlen? bzw. was sollte man angefahren haben. 
Start wäre Lörrach wobei wir auch gerne Bus und Bahn nutzen könnten.


----------



## Phoenix183 (28. Mai 2013)

Sers,
Bikes kannst du beim Follow Me in Lörrach ausleihen.
Falls ihr nicht alleine fahren wollt: http://www.reneschmidt.eu/mountainbike-touren/

Lg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dusius (28. Mai 2013)

Das sind halt eher kleine Touren, wenn ihr Tagestouren fahren wollt bietet sich zum einem Todtnau, Wiesental und Umgebung an (sehr schön dort) oder eben die Schweiz.


----------



## filkajo (28. Mai 2013)

Meldet euch einfach mal bei mir wenn ihr da seid, ich kann euch gerbe ein paar nette touren im wiesental zeigen. Ansonsten ist die MTB Schule von Réné Schmidt auch ne super anlaufstelle!


----------



## Dusius (29. Mai 2013)

Jop, meldet euch mal, wenn es zeitlich passt würde ich sicher auch mit fahren


----------



## Tommesfrites (7. Juni 2013)

Fahre morgen nach Lac Blanc, vielleicht sonst noch jemand dem man sich anschließen könnte?


----------



## Dusius (7. Juni 2013)

ne, bin in Todtnau


----------



## Seniorenzivi (7. Juni 2013)

Dusius schrieb:


> Jop, meldet euch mal, wenn es zeitlich passt würde ich sicher auch mit fahren




Alles klar machen wir, wenn wir fahren sollten!


----------



## Tommesfrites (8. Juni 2013)

In Todtnau bin ich je nach Lust und Laune am Sonntag...


----------



## Tommesfrites (8. Juni 2013)

Ok ich bin wohl leider die nächsten Wochen nirgends mehr bis ich n neues Schlüsselbein gefunden hab oder das aktuelle wieder festhält...


----------



## Dusius (8. Juni 2013)

Was hast gemacht ?


----------



## Tommesfrites (8. Juni 2013)

Bisschen zu zu tief mit der Front aufgekommen auf der La Root´s oder La Fat?! Jedenfalls ging die Landung nach dem Table schief :/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dusius (8. Juni 2013)

Und nun gebrochen oder nicht so schlimm?


----------



## Tommesfrites (8. Juni 2013)

Leider gebrochen. Hatte aber das Glück das ein Photograf daneben war der sofort Hilfe angefunkt hat.(war alleine)
Super freundliches Personal, muss ich echt mal sagen!
Aber die Verständigungsprobleme in der Ambulanz und im Krankenhaus waren übel. Bis auf den KW-Fahrer haben die sich aber auch echt Mühe gegeben...wie sich später rausstellte konnte der Fahrer doch einigermaßen Deutsch  der hatte glaub n Problem mit deutschen


----------



## filkajo (8. Juni 2013)

Oh shit, hört sich nach La Fat an, auf der Roots gibts soweit ich weiß keinen Table. War das der richtig fette? So ca. 10m länge? Da hat es mich vor zwei wochen auch zerlegt obwohl er eigtl. ziemlich gut kickt... Zum glück nur ne geprellte Rippe und immernoch Nacienschmerzen... Dir gute Besserung!!!


----------



## Tommesfrites (8. Juni 2013)

Danke, ja die Beschreibung passt, wird wohl der gewesen sein. Kurz davor sind 3 Drops und n Wallride...


----------



## mikeymark (13. Juni 2013)

Vielleicht könnten wir mal ein Paar Bilder hier einstellen, um den Fred hier etwas "aufzupeppen"
Z.B. mit welchem _Gerät_ oder _Equipment_ man _wo_ und _wie_ unterwegs ist. 
Oder nach den _erfolgreichen Verabredungen _und ganzen _Treffen_ mal ein (lustiges) _Gruppenfoto_, usw. usw.......


----------



## baltes21 (14. Juni 2013)

hallo zusammen ich bin ziemlich neu hier in der gegend und wollte mal fragen ob ihr feste ziten habt wann ihr fahrt, ich komme aus efringen kirchen und bin meistens die woche über hier unten.

danke schonmal im voraus


----------



## Lateralus (18. Juni 2013)

Tach zusammen,

nachdem meine Frau und ich Chancen haben, in Basel zu arbeiten, überlegen wir, nach Lörrach zu ziehen. Wir werden im Oktober auch ein paar Tage dort hinfahren und uns einen eigenen Eindruck der Gegend usw verschaffen.

Frage - wenn ich auf GoogleMaps die Gegend anschaue, ist direkt über Lörrach ein Waldgebiet erkennbar. Das ist doch sicher ein südlicher Ausläufer des Schwarzwaldes, oder? Welche Höhe haben die Hügel da? Ist es ein geeignetes Trainingsgebiet für Marathon-Liebhaber? Waldwege und Trails, um auch etwas technischere Stücke trainieren zu können? Gehts viel hoch und runter? Sicher keine Alpen, aber momentan wohne ich in NRW, so dass auch wenige hundert HM am Stück Hammer wären.

Wie lebt es sich sonst so in der Gegend? Meine Frau und ich suchen Ruhe, Gemütlichkeit, Natur, Bike-Gelegenheit und ab und zu auch mal nette Restaurants. Zum Shoppen kann man ja nach Basel fahren.


----------



## Tommesfrites (18. Juni 2013)

Naja, zum Shoppen nach Basel würd ich jetzt zwar nicht raten weil´s auf der deutschen Seite im allgemeinen billiger ist aber was den Rest betrifft dürftet ihr beiden euch wohl fühlen.Schöne Trails und Höhenmeter sind hier gut zu finden, Natur sowieso, Bikeparks sind meines Wissens zumindest 3 in kurzer Zeit erreichbar und zu Futtern gibt´s genug 
Ruhe und Gemütlichkeit kommt auf den Wohnort an, wie wohl überall... 
Spontan zu empfehlen wären die Trails auf der St. Chrischona/Rührberg, ausgeschrieben und auch auf Karten zu finden. Für mehr Höhenmeter einfach mal z.B. den Feldberg angucken..
Mehrere 100HM gibt´s auf jedenfall!

Viel Spaß dabei


----------



## filkajo (18. Juni 2013)

@Lateralus schau mal hier, dass ist ein Outdoorguide der Region um Lörrach: www.tours3.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marco1977 (18. Juni 2013)

Ich hab ursprünglich in, um und um Ulm herrum gewohnt.
Wohne jetzt seid ca. 11Jahren hier in der Gegend.
Leute sind gewöhnungsbedürftig. Aber mit der Zeit, kommt man auch mit ihnen aus 
Landschaftlich ists hier Bombe! Man findet eigentlich alles was man will. Berge, Flachland, Wald, kein Wald usw.


----------



## filkajo (18. Juni 2013)

soso wir sind also gewöhnungsbedürftig...


----------



## mikeymark (18. Juni 2013)

In der Tat! 
Aber passt schon


----------



## Lateralus (18. Juni 2013)

Danke Euch.


----------



## Dusius (18. Juni 2013)

Im September ist ja hier der Slowup, da könnte man sich doch auch treffen und ne gemütliche Runde drehen 

Die Leute hier sind übrigens super cool


----------



## mikeymark (20. Juni 2013)

Hat jemand Interesse an einer Sonntagsrunde?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikeymark (22. Juni 2013)

271.401 User im IBC und anscheinend alle im Urlaub


----------



## Dusius (22. Juni 2013)

mikeymark schrieb:


> Hat jemand Interesse an einer Sonntagsrunde?



Hey, 

also den Sonntag reicht es mir nicht, nächsten hätte ich aber durchaus Interesse an einer Runde


----------



## mikeymark (22. Juni 2013)

Hi,

nächste Woche Sonntag kann ich jetzt schon absagen, da sind wir leider nicht da.
Trotzdem Danke fürs Interesse


----------



## Dusius (22. Juni 2013)

Hab nächste Woche generell recht viel Zeit^^ sag einfach mal bescheid falls du lust hast irgendwann mal ne Runde zu drehen


----------



## mikeymark (22. Juni 2013)

Wenn es dir nichts ausmacht, evtl. nach Feierabend.


----------



## mikeymark (24. Juni 2013)

Wie sieht es mit dem kommenden Donnerstag aus?
Nach Feierabend?
max. 2-3 Std. Tour hier in der Gegend.


----------



## filkajo (25. Juni 2013)

Bin erst mitte Juli wieder da, dann gerne jeden donnerstag!


----------



## mikeymark (26. Juni 2013)

Falls sich jemand anschließen möchte, ich fahre am Donnerstag (also morgen eine Runde). 
Ich komme um ca. 18:45-19:00 Uhr am Lörracher Campingplatz (Der Parkplatz am Eingang) vorbei (Abfahrt ist dann natürlich 19:00 Uhr). 
Wer möchte darf gerne mitfahren (Dauer ca. 2-3Std.).


----------



## Dusius (26. Juni 2013)

Hey, hatte zwar gedacht das ich ne lockere Woche haben werde, war aber falsch gedacht^^ wird die Woche wohl nichts bei mir.


----------



## mikeymark (26. Juni 2013)

Alles klar, anderes mal dann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikeymark (27. Juni 2013)

Falls jemand mitfahren möchte, sollte er mir bis 17:00 Uhr Bescheid geben. 
Dann spare ich mir den Umweg und den extra Anstieg nach Lörrach, und fahre direkt in den Wald. 
Besten Dank!


----------



## mikeymark (21. Juli 2013)

Morgenfrüh jemand in Todtnau?


----------



## mikeymark (22. Juli 2013)

Hallöchen,

falls von euch doch jemand da war, ich war der mit dem grünen Hardtail.
Also der, der zu geizig fürs Liftticket war, und hochgefahren ist. Zumindest das zweite und dritte mal, beim ersten mal habe ich mich verfranzt, und bin auf dem Zauberweg gelandet, und hab dann halt getragen.

Der mit dem Canyon Strive hat zweimal gegrüßt (vom Lift runter), war das einer hier aus dem Fred??


----------



## mikeymark (6. August 2013)

Vielleicht sollte ich mir mal einen zweiten Account anlegen, dann kann ich mich mit mir selbst unterhalten  


An die Ortskundigen, oder diejenigen die sich da auskennen habe ich jetzt Drei Fragen.

Ich war heute mal auf der hohen Möhr (das erste mal), und hab mich da umgeschaut. 
Ist es richtig, das die bikestrecke etwas unterhalb am Turm beginnt, und mit einem Schild gekennzeichnet ist? Wenn man diesen Trail fährt, kreuzt man irgendwann eine Querstraße. Direkt gegenüber geht es dann weiter, und endet dann weiter unten an einer "T-Kreuzung". Das Schild mit dem Mountainbiker zeigt nach rechts, also Zell i.W. 
Geht da der Trail weiter, und wenn ja lohnt er sich???
Ich bin nach links, und dann einen Wanderweg runter bis nach Fahrnau, und nach Hause.
Hätte ich dem Schild folgen sollen???

Hat mir sehr gut gefallen da, und werde dort in Zukunft mal öfter fahren gehen


----------



## filkajo (7. August 2013)

mikeymark schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte ich mir mal einen zweiten Account anlegen, dann kann ich mich mit mir selbst unterhalten
> 
> 
> An die Ortskundigen, oder diejenigen die sich da auskennen habe ich jetzt Drei Fragen.
> ...



Hey! Der Anfang hört sich schon mal richtig an, aber welche T-Kreuzung du meinst, weiß ich nicht genau. Ich würd vorschlagen, das nächste mal wenn du wieder kommst sagst bescheid und dann komm ich mit


----------



## mikeymark (7. August 2013)

Das ich da gefahren bin war eine extreme Kurzentscheidung, aber eine sehr lohnende 
Wenn der Zweite Teil des Trails, den ich Beschrieben habe, zu Ende ist. Kommt man unweigerlich auf eine Wald/Forststraße an der nach ca. 15 Meter diese Kreuzung kommt. Dort steht auch eine Holzhütte. Links und rechts ist auch eine Lichtung zu sehen.
Ich werde nach meinem Urlaub mal Bescheid geben, ich muss da nochmal hin. Dann werde ich auf dich zurückkommen.


----------



## Dusius (1. September 2013)

Ich habe mich gerade dazu entschieden Morgen Vormittag eine Spontane Tour in Richtung Schopfheim/Hohe Möhr zu starten. Irgendwo dort werde ich dann auch eine kleine Pause mache, fahre von Rheinfelden aus. 
Wenn jemand genau so spontan mit fahren möchte oder sich irgend wo treffen möchte bitte eine PN 

Für andere Richtungen bin ich auch offen.


----------



## Chris-76 (1. September 2013)

Moin,
nur so zur info........ bin vor 2 Wochen Sonntags mit nen paar Freunden auf dem Hohen Möhr Trail unterwegs gewesen und mit dem örtlichen Oberförster zusammengestossen, der Man hat überhaupt keinen Humor was die 2 m Regel angeht......... wollte die Polizei rufen und uns anzeigen, hat mit Bußgeld gedroht, unsere Daten aufgenommen und Fotos gemacht....(haben aber bisher noch keinen Strafzettel bekommen..) Meine Empfehlung: vielleicht nicht umbedingt Sonntags, oder aber auf jedenfall nicht anhalten.....

Gruß
Chris


----------



## mikeymark (1. September 2013)

@Dusius
da du es Heute geschrieben hast, meinst du wahrscheinlich den Montag? 
Dann bin ich dabei 

 @Chris-76
der Herr Oberförster war nicht zufällig in einem silbernen PickUp (evtl. Mitsubishi L200) unterwegs?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dusius (1. September 2013)

Eigentlich war der Plan das Heute zu machen, habe jetzt aber mal total verpennt und werde wohl erst heute Mittag nach der DH Livestream los gehen und dann auch nicht ganz so weit.
Vielleicht mal zum Chrischona hoch.


----------



## Chris-76 (1. September 2013)

@Mikey
weiß nicht, er kam uns auf dem ersten Trail unter dem Turm entgegen, und wir waren so höflich/dumm abzusteigen als er sich mitten auf dem Weg postierte....... ca.1,85m / 120kg / 65 Jahre alt und hoch roter Kopf.......


----------



## Dusius (1. September 2013)

Wenn du so "blöd" bist und dem deine Daten gibst, dazu noch ein Foto machen lässt, dann bist du mal sowas von "blöd" ^^ Sorry, aber ich glaube kaum das er schneller laufen kann als ihr fahren und ich glaube auch nicht das du ihm deine Daten geben musst.


----------



## mikeymark (1. September 2013)

Ja, das ist er!

Heute schaff ich es nicht. Aber Morgen hätte ich Zeit?


----------



## Chris-76 (1. September 2013)

ja ne, is klar.... ich zeig auch nicht jedem Förster meinen Ausweis, zumal ich garkeinen dabei hatte, (deswegen auch die Fotos und der Abgleich meiner Daten bei der Polizei ) leider hat der Gute auch noch unterstüzung vom BGS gehabt, die waren zusammen unterwegs....... und vor denen muss man sich ausweisen.... 

Aber Stress mach ich mir deswegen nicht..... ist halt nur ärgerlich, da wir in der Regel auch zu den freundlichen Waldbewohner gehören und so ne Beahndlung eigentlich nicht verdient haben....

Wenn der mit nochmal begenet fahr ich auch drumrum...


----------



## Chris-76 (2. September 2013)

der war auch auf nem Sonntagsspaziergang und mit dem Förster zusammen unterwegs, aber leider mit Ausweis.......
und alles im Radius von 100km um die schwiezer Grenze passiert, fällt in die zuständigkeit von BGS...und blah und blub....
Alles in Allem ganz großes Kino..........

Deshalb wollte ich eigentlich auch nur sagen: Wenn ihr Sonntags auf der Hohen Möhr unterwegs seit, lasst euch nicht von fremden Förstern ansprechen........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dusius (2. September 2013)

Ich hoffe er hat nicht verlangt, daß ihr euch für die Fotos auszieht


----------



## Dusius (2. September 2013)

Mittwoch oder Donnerstag eine Hohe Möhr runde? Mit Picknick,  fahre von Rheinfelden aus


----------



## Chris-76 (2. Oktober 2013)

So, hier das Ergebnis.......Ordnungswidrigkeit 25 ........... da haste echt keine Fragen mehr....


----------



## mikeymark (2. Oktober 2013)

Alles klar. Ich habe es durchgelesen, und gleich eine Frage an dich.
Was ist, wenn du nicht einverstanden bist, und nicht bezahlst? 
Anscheinend ist diese Option ja laut deines Schreibens möglich. Stehen irgendwo auf der Rückseite , oder einem beiliegenden Zettel die Folgen.


----------



## hallbagi (2. Oktober 2013)

mikeymark schrieb:


> Alles klar. Ich habe es durchgelesen, und gleich eine Frage an dich.
> Was ist, wenn du nicht einverstanden bist, und nicht bezahlst?
> Anscheinend ist diese Option ja laut deines Schreibens möglich. Stehen irgendwo auf der Rückseite , oder einem beiliegenden Zettel die Folgen.




Ich kenn mich hier von der Arbeit her aus...
Bis jetzt ist es ja nur ein Verwarnungsgeld in Höhe von 25,-.
Zeigt man sich nicht einverstanden, es also nicht bezahlt, wird daraus eine Geldbuße in derselben Höhe. Allerdings kommen zu der Geldbuße dann noch Verwaltungsgebühren und Auslagen.
Die Gebühren betragen 5%, allerdings mindestens 25,-. Die Auslagen sind dann pauschal nochmal 3,50 (für die Zustellungsurkunde).
Damit ergeben sich also 53,50...
Also besser gleich die Verwarnung bezahlen


----------



## mikeymark (2. Oktober 2013)

Besten Dank für die Info


----------



## Chris-76 (3. Oktober 2013)

Einmal unterschreiben bitte und weitersagen.....​
https://www.openpetition.de/petitio...ldbestimmung-im-waldgesetz-baden-wuerttemberg


Mehr Infos unter:                                                                                                                                                        

www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails 
www.dimb.de/aktivitaeten/open-trails/weg-mit-2m-regel-in-bawue 

*
Fight for your right*

​


----------



## filkajo (3. Oktober 2013)

Die petition hat schon meine ganze familie unterschrieben @hallbagi Weist du wie hoch so ein Verwarnungsgeld bzw. Bußgeld werden kann wenn er nochmal "erwischt" wird?


----------



## hallbagi (4. Oktober 2013)

Kenn mich auf dem Rechtsgebiet leider nicht so gut aus, hab aber mal im Gesetz nachgeschaut...
Also gem. Â§83 (2) Nr.1 i.V.m. (4) Landeswaldgesetz kann die Ordnungswidrigkeit mit einer GeldbuÃe bis zu 2.500,-â¬ geahndet werden. Allerdings gibt es hier noch verwaltungsinterne Entscheidungshilfen die da berÃ¼cksichtigt werden, also wird die GeldbuÃe so gut wie nie so hoch ausfallen.
Wenn man allerdings ein zweites Mal erwischt wird, hat man diese Ordnungswidrigkeit eindeutig mit Vorsatz begangen. Dann kommt kein Verwarnungsgeld in Frage und die GeldbuÃe wird deutlich hÃ¶her ausfallen als 25,-â¬.
Also besser nicht nochmal erwischen lassen.


----------



## Dusius (4. Oktober 2013)

Also ich werde weiterhin alles teails befahren die ich finde. Wenn jemand was dagegen hat kann er ja versuchen mich einzuholen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dusius (7. Oktober 2013)

Werde nächstes we ne kleine Tour von Rheinfelden aus in Richtung Säckingen und dann über die Schweizer Seite zurück fahren (mal ganz grob gesagt). Wenn jemand Interesse hat kann er sich einfach melden. Denke es werden so knapp 50 km.


----------



## powderJO (7. Oktober 2013)

Chris-76 schrieb:


> So, hier das Ergebnis.......Ordnungswidrigkeit 25 ........... da haste echt keine Fragen mehr....



mit einer guten rechtsschutzversicherung und eventuell hilfe von der dimb wäre das eine prima gelegenheit mal die rechtmäßigkeit der grundlage dieses bescheids überprüfen zu lassen bei gericht ...


----------



## Redshred (7. Oktober 2013)

@Chris-76

ich hätte da ein paar Fragen (DIMB)  , ich melde mich PM



> prima gelegenheit mal die rechtmäßigkeit der grundlage dieses bescheids überprüfen zu lassen bei gericht



da ist aber warscheinlich schon einiges schief gelaufen , zum beispiel mit dem Förster über wegbreiten diskutieren  usw

trotzdem interesant, bin den weg selber vor vier wochen runter


----------



## Chris-76 (8. Oktober 2013)

@Redshred

klar kein Problem


----------



## Toby88 (19. Januar 2014)

Hi, ich bin neu hier im Forum und aus dem Raum Lörrach. Gibts hier unter euch ein paar Enduro/Freeride -Biker die gelegentlich rund um den Chrischonaturm oder am Gempen unterwegs sind? Auch jetzt im Winter? Gruß und Hallo an alle!


----------



## hihcom (29. Januar 2014)

Hallole, werde am Freitag die "Liestal - Schartenflue - Liestal" Runde drehen.
Fahre ca. 14.00 Uhr in Liestal am Bahnhof los. Bringen schönes Wetter, 6 Grad
und heiter. Wer Zeit und Lust hat......


----------



## Dusius (29. Januar 2014)

Jemand spontan lust am Freitag nach Bile zu gehen bisschen hillen?


----------



## Dusius (13. Februar 2014)

Kennt jemand diese Singletrail Tour die es um den Chrischona rum geben soll?


----------



## jogibaer72 (14. Februar 2014)

Dusius schrieb:


> Kennt jemand diese Singletrail Tour die es um den Chrischona rum geben soll?


Schreibe am besten mal Forummitglied Toby88 an. Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht macht er dort die Trails unsicher!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dusius (14. Februar 2014)

Ok, danke dir.


----------



## gempen72 (9. April 2014)

Hallo,

nach dem ich in den letzten Jahren viele Trails rund um Basel erkundet habe würde ich meine Home-Trails gerne nach Norden Richtung Steinen/Schopfheim ausweiten (wohne im Raum Lörrach). Ich bin immer auf der Suche nach Enduro-Trails mit steinigen/verwurzelten/steilen Passagen - technische Trails sind zwar rar, aber manchmal findet man ja doch kurze Abschnitte die man zu einem Trailnetz verbinden kann.

Kann mir jemand Tips geben, Kartenempfehlung oder GPS-Tracks, oder hat jemand Lust mit mir zu fahren? Ich bin mit nem Enduro unterwegs und schon fortgeschrittenen Alters ... (>40 ;-) .

	  vielen Dank


----------



## *kona rider* (19. April 2014)

Hoi,

mir ist am Donnerstag ne größere Gruppe an Bikern im Wald in Maulburg endgegen gekommen bestimmt 10 Leute...war jemand aus dem Forum vielleicht dabei ?


----------



## Dusius (23. April 2014)

@gempen72 wo bist du denn so unterwegs? Komme auch aus der Gegend und bin auch auf der Suche nach der Art Trails die du suchst 
Ich kenne die drei Trails vom Gempen runter und dann ist auch schon bald Ende 
Wenn du ja schon länger hier unterwegs bist (ist jetzt nicht auf dein Alter bezogen  ) kennst du sicher noch den ein oder anderen Trail.

Grüße


----------



## phelps30 (28. April 2014)

Hey zusammen,

wohne auch neu hier unten...habe schon ein paar von euch angeschrieben 
Habe auch Bock...wohne in Weil/Basel....
Freue mich auf Antworten...einfach melden


Greetz


----------



## *kona rider* (28. April 2014)

Naja, die Woche soll das Wetter ja ziemlich mies sein =/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikeymark (16. Mai 2014)

Ich weiß, es kommt extrem kurzfristig und dann auch noch auf einem Montag geplant.
Aber hat jemand Zeit und Lust sich mir am kommenden Montag zu einer Runde anzuschließen? 
Abfahrt wäre um Punkt 10:00 Uhr! Reine Fahrtzeit wird evtl. 4-5 Std. betragen. Zweimal Angenehm Berg hoch, und das Hauptaugenmerk bekommen die Abfahrten, wovon die erste etwas technischer wird.


----------



## mikeymark (18. Mai 2014)

Niemand?


----------



## Dusius (18. Mai 2014)

Naja, Montags müssen halt die meisten arbeiten bzw. in die Schule


----------



## mikeymark (18. Mai 2014)

Ja schon, hab nur die Hoffnung nicht aufgegeben, das evtl. jemand Urlaub hat.
Ich kann meist an Wochenenden nicht. Oder unter der Woche gegen Ende des Tages, wo alle ihre "Feierabendrunden" drehen, ist auch schlecht bei mir.


----------



## Dusius (18. Mai 2014)

Also wenn ich Urlaub habe bin ich gerne mal dabei, allerdings bin ich mir nicht sicher ob ich so eine lange Tour schaffe^^


----------



## mikeymark (18. Mai 2014)

Doch doch, ich kenn dich zwar nicht, aber das geht schon. Es sei denn du kommst mit einem Downhiller zu einer Tour ;-)


----------



## Dusius (18. Mai 2014)

Das nicht  fahre so auch viel in der Gegend rum bislang aber eher so im 2 bis 3 Stunden Bereich


----------



## mikeymark (18. Mai 2014)

Passt doch!


----------



## mikeymark (23. Mai 2014)

Wer hat Zeit, jetzt am Sonntag (_Punkt 10:00 Uhr ist Abfahrt, (von mir aus auch früher_) eine Runde zu rollen?


----------



## Dusius (23. Mai 2014)

Wo soll es denn hin gehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikeymark (23. Mai 2014)

Am Gempen das Gratweglie.


----------



## Dusius (23. Mai 2014)

Eventuell bin ich dabei, ich gebe dir nochmal bescheid.


----------



## mikeymark (23. Mai 2014)

Dann wären wir schon einmal zu Zweit.
Ich hoffe es klappt.


----------



## orange66 (24. Mai 2014)

Wo genau ist denn der Start? Bin kein reiner downhiller, sondern eher cc/enduro, habe aber ein gutes fully im gepäck. Bin derzeit in WYHLEN.


----------



## Dusius (24. Mai 2014)

Von Whyen aus sollte es kein Problem sein. Denke wir fahren im Muttenz los ?!  Kannst dir das ganze hier mal anschauen


----------



## orange66 (24. Mai 2014)

Passt. 10 uhr wo?


----------



## mikeymark (24. Mai 2014)

Nur das ich ab Minute 4.18 nicht rechts abbiege, sondern der Straße noch kurz folge und dann einbiege, da die folgende Abfahrt etwas länger ist, und sich meiner Meinung nach mehr lohnt.
Treffpunkt würde ich sagen, ist der Waldparkplatz in Richtung Asphof (in Münchenstein, Mühlemattstrasse).


----------



## Dusius (24. Mai 2014)

Also ich starte meist an diesem Fußballplatz, den Parkplatz kenne ich nicht, sollte aber an der Straße liegen oder?


----------



## mikeymark (24. Mai 2014)

Meinst du den hinteren Teil vom Jacobspark?
Ich steh Morgen an diesem besagten Parkplatz, den findet ihr schon.
Wenn man den Nordtrail beendet hat, steht man ja an der Brücke über der Autobahn. Davor einfach links runter fahren Richtung Münchenstein, dann kommt man an dem Parkplatz vorbei.
Ich fahre Morgen über Grenze Otterbach dort hin, wer will kann sich ab da auch mir anschliessen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikeymark (24. Mai 2014)

Hab es mir gerade nochmal angeschaut.
Ist das der kleine Fußballplatz an der Münchensteinerstr. in Muttenz? Das ist für orange66 aus Wyhlen vielleicht auch besser zu erreichen.
Sollen wir den Treffpunkt für Morgen 10:00 Uhr dort festlegen???


----------



## Dusius (24. Mai 2014)

Jo genau, können uns gerne auch dort treffen, von dort aus geht auch der schnellste Weg hoch. Zumindest der schnellste den ich kenne


----------



## mikeymark (24. Mai 2014)

Schnell? Ich hoffe du meinst nicht die Trittfrequenz?

Die "Stecknadelmarkierung" ist das der Parkplatz/Treffpunkt?
Oder das graue Feld neben dem Fußballplatz?

Naja, wenn ich aussteige, erkennst du mich bestimmt sofort, dann kannst ja rufen.
Ich gehe gebückt, und humpel etwas, und mache ein von schmerzen geplagtes Gesicht.


----------



## Dusius (24. Mai 2014)

Also Parkplatz ist da keiner das ist einfach der Punkt an dem ich meist hoch fahre.


----------



## mikeymark (24. Mai 2014)

Ja, ich bin auf jeden fall Morgen da.
Ich Parke vor dem Fußballplatz auf der grauen Fläche im Bild, sieht auch aus wie ein Parkplatz.


----------



## orange66 (24. Mai 2014)

Passt. Fähre die birs hoch. Bis morgen.
Harry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikeymark (24. Mai 2014)

Perfekt, schon zu dritt, ich freu mich schon!


----------



## mikeymark (25. Mai 2014)

Ich hoffe es hat den Zwei mitfahrern Spaß gemacht.
Leider hatte ich nicht ganz so viel Glück mit meinem Hinterreifen.


----------



## Dusius (25. Mai 2014)

Jop, hat es  können wir gerne mal wiederholen!

Dann nehme ich auch ein Schlauch mit und wir verkaufen nicht den einzigen den wir haben


----------



## mikeymark (25. Mai 2014)

Ja, das war echt blöd von mir  , aber es gibt ausweglosere Situationen im Leben! 
Im Moment tröste ich mich damit, das ich dadurch 20 Franken reicher geworden bin.
Und ich habe jetzt wieder Zwei Schläuche dabei!


----------



## orange66 (25. Mai 2014)

War super und danke fürs guiden. Und Sorry, dass ich abziehen musste, aber mein TAG war getaktet. BIN über Münchenstein nochmal hoch und dann den NORD trail runter. Der schockt es richtig.
Grüße harry


----------



## mikeymark (25. Mai 2014)

Kein Problem.
War ganz schön ansträngend für mich noch Berg ab zu trampeln mit Reifen.


----------



## *kona rider* (16. Juni 2014)

Ist jemand von euch eigentlich öfter mal in Bad Säckingen auf der CC Strecke unterwegs ?


----------



## Dusius (19. Juni 2014)

Morgen jemand Spontan bei ner Kleinen Runde über den Gempen dabei?

Würde zweimal hoch, einmal nach Dornach runter (nicht das Gradwegli) und dann noch einmal nach Muttenz runter. Würde so gegen 18 Uhr in Muttenz den Aufstieg beginnen


----------



## mucho (21. Juni 2014)

Hallo zusammen, suche jemanden aus Basel, der Lust hast Morgen eine MTB Tour zu fahren. Stil ist eher CC/Marathon. Darf aber gern auch ein bisschen technisch sein.

Würde mich jemand mitnehmen?


----------



## *kona rider* (21. Juni 2014)

Hast du schon eine Idee wo es hingehen soll ? Wie viel Km und ab wann willst du los ? Heute spielt Deutschland und es könnte später werden da wir sicher gewinnen und nicht so wie die Schweiz auf den Sack bekommt  xD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikeymark (21. Juni 2014)

Ich würde während des Spieles fahren, ist dann schön leer.
Das hat sich über Jahre sehr gut bewährt.


----------



## *kona rider* (22. Juni 2014)

Sry, bin gerade in Villingen. Hat sich spontan ergeben. 
Kommst du aus der Schweiz ?


----------



## Dusius (2. Juli 2014)

Kennt jemand die Trails die es am Chrischona geben soll (Singletrails, nicht die FR Strecke) und hat eventuell morgen spontan Lust sie mir zu zeigen?


----------



## ursderbiker (29. Juli 2014)

Hallo ist hier wer unter euch der öfters in Todtnau ist und erfahrungen mit den Nichtradbussen gemacht (nehm die ein mit oder nit?) Oder ist vieleicht auch einer dabei der mich ab und zu mitnehm könnte (Wohne in Schopfheim). Hohe möhr bin ich auch sehr gern bins nur leid mein Downhiller immer hochzuschieben...


----------



## Dusius (31. Juli 2014)

Todtnau wird das Jahr boykottiert, kann die unfreundlichen Leute am Lift nicht mehr sehen.


----------



## Dusius (12. August 2014)

Hat jemand der sich auskennt Lust mal ne Runde über die hohe Mohr zu fahren?


----------



## ursderbiker (21. August 2014)

Ja kla gern bins aber erlich gesagt n bisl leid alles hochzuschieben


----------



## Dusius (21. August 2014)

Man kann doch gemütlich hoch fahren ;-)


----------



## Tommesfrites (13. September 2014)

Hallo Forum 

Kann mir hier jemand sagen ob sich die Hohe Möhr mit nem Freeride-Bike lohnt? Oder doch lieber was leichteres untern Arsch klemmen?
LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dusius (13. September 2014)

Kannst schon machen Enduro ist aber sicher angenehmer zum hoch fahren ;-)


----------



## Tommesfrites (13. September 2014)

Genau das isses ja. Hoch bin ich auch schon gefahren, mit nem CC-Bike. Deswegen keine Lust nen Freerider da hoch zu Jagen. 
Allerdings bin ich damals keinen Trail gefahren der sich für nen Freerider lohnt. Da oben solls aber eben ja diesen einen schönen angelegten geben der vl. dafür gut sein könnte? Oder ist mein Beefcake too much? Hab ich grad kein anderes Bike zur Verfügung zum angucken -.-

Die Frage die mich vorallem beschäftigt, wo kommt man unten wieder raus? Zell, Schopfheim, Fahrnau...


----------



## Dusius (13. September 2014)

Generell schon too much, machen kann man es aber.
Kommt halt auch ein bisschen auf dich an.


----------



## Tommesfrites (13. September 2014)

Ok, danke dir für die Info.


----------



## Dusius (13. September 2014)

Der weg nach oben ist ja jetzt auch nicht sooooo streng ;-)


----------



## Tommesfrites (13. September 2014)

fauler Downhiller halt  
Sind heute dann doch wieder in Todtnau gelandet, aber nur aufgeschoben nicht aufgehoben. Morgen ist auch noch nen Tag, und ich will mal ausserhalb von nem Park mit viel Federweg fahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ursderbiker (17. September 2014)

Also ich war auch schon lang nichmehr auf der hohe. Möhr aber bin jetzt jeden sonntag in todtnau da ich mich jetzt ernsthaft steigern will. Also wer lust hat kann immer gern mitkomm. Hohe möhr hät ich n freund der jederzeit mitkomm würde. Ich würd auf der hohenmöhr aber nich ganz hochschieben sondern nur an eine bestimmte stelle. Hat jmd von euch facebook oder whats app da ich nich sll zu oft hier aufm forum bin?


----------



## Laktathunter (19. September 2014)

Hi Jungs,

ich selbst bin aus Steinen und fahre CC/ Marathon sowie RR. Lieblingstouren sind zur Hohen Möhr oder dem Hochblauen.


----------



## by_moni (23. September 2014)

Hallo ihr,
bin neu in Basel und würde gerne die letzten schönen Tage nutzen, um die Trails hier in der Gegend zu erkunden. 
Wer nimmt mich mal mit auf ne Tour? 
Fahre Enduro (Lapierre Zesty), am liebesten ne 1-3 Stunden Tour nach Feierabend, darf gerne technisch oder mehr Freeride sein. 
Evtl würde ich an einem der nächsten WEs auch mal den Downhiller holen...


----------



## Dusius (25. September 2014)

Ich habe dir mal ne PN geschreiben, wenn du bock hast zeige ich dir gerne mal den ein oder anderen Trail


----------



## Pistenteufel (20. Oktober 2014)

Servus, komme ursprünglich aus Schopfheim aber bin seit einiger Zeit in Stuttgart am Studieren und hab jetzt das biken für mich entdeckt. Wäre in 2 Wochen (1. november) auf Heimaturlaub und würd gern mal Samstags biken gehn. Jmd Bock? PN! Kondi bin ich dran, ich muss einfach üben üben üben und bin dankbar um jede Ausfahrt ;-)


----------



## bosseli (22. März 2015)

Hallo zusammen
Ich bin 25 und habe mir vor kurzem ein Bixs cougar 160 gekauft. Nun bin ich auf der suche nach Biker in der Umgebung BS/Lörrach für Feierabend touren oder Wochenendausflüge.
Besitze einen träger für 2 Bikes bin also auch kurzfristig für Ausflüge zu haben 
wäre cool wenn wir irgendwann mal zusammenfinden würden.
lg Fabio


----------



## M-i-K-a (24. März 2015)

http://www.reneschmidt.eu/mountainbike-touren/

:-D



bosseli schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> Ich bin 25 und habe mir vor kurzem ein Bixs cougar 160 gekauft. Nun bin ich auf der suche nach Biker in der Umgebung BS/Lörrach für Feierabend touren oder Wochenendausflüge.
> Besitze einen träger für 2 Bikes bin also auch kurzfristig für Ausflüge zu haben
> wäre cool wenn wir irgendwann mal zusammenfinden würden.
> lg Fabio


----------



## bosseli (24. März 2015)

Vielen Dank werd da auf jedenfall vorbei schauen


----------



## MC3933 (8. April 2015)

Hallo wollte mal nachfragen, ob jemand Interesse an 50-60 km Touren hätte. Ich Wohne in Hausen im Wiesental und würde mich sehr freuen mit jemanden zusammenzufahren. Ich fahre am liebsten lange Touren, die aber vor allem bergab über schöne Schwarzwald-trails führen.


----------



## Grenzacher (15. Juli 2015)

Hi, komme aus Lörrach (Tüllinger). Jemand Lust heute Abend, ab ca. 17:30/18:00 ne Runde zu drehen... Bin 45 und tourenorientiert...
LG
M.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kunscht (19. Juli 2015)

Hallo, gibt es hier jemanden der Lust hat mir die Trails rund um Lörrach zu zeigen? Bisher kenne ich nur den Tüllinger, Chrischona Eigenturmtrail, Gempen Nordtrail und die Hohe Möhr.


LG Sam


----------



## Laktathunter (19. Juli 2015)

Viel Mehr ist da auch nicht, außer mal vereinzelte 100m Trails


----------



## Grenzacher (19. Juli 2015)

Naja, rund um die Hohe Straße, Rchtg. Kandern/Malsburg-Marzell, Markgräflerland, Steinen, etc. gibt's schon noch was zu entdecken... 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kunscht (20. Juli 2015)

Kennt noch jemand die anderen Trails am Chrischona die es geben soll? 

LG


----------



## Grenzacher (5. August 2015)

...um mal auf den Eingangspost zurückzukommen... Meine Hausrunde...:
Vom Tüllinger (LÖ) runter über's Zwetschgewegli über die grüne Grenze (Radweg an der Wiese) links ab an den Reihenhäusern (Sandweg) bis zur "Fondation Beyeler", dann Rchtg. Inzlingen hoch, Bäumlistr. re. rein, dann Rchtg. Bettingen hoch, geradeaus in den Wald, dem Weg nach rechts folgen, hoch bis auf die Chrischona, unterwegs den Trail uphill mitnehmen, oben bis Rührberg traversieren, vor Rührberg Höhenweg rechts ab Rchtg. Eigenturm fahren, Eigenturm hoch, Eigenturm-Trail, am Ende des Trails links abbiegen, dann geradeaus bzw. links halten, das steinige technische Stück mit der Rechtskurve hoch, Rührberg Höhenweg, Rchtg. Inzlingen runter, am Parkplatz unten ggü. in den Wald und nach dem bergauf-Stück nach links bis zur Hütte, da den Trail links von der Hütte mitnehmen, dann kommt man am Ortsanfang von Inzlingen wieder raus, dann kurzes Stück Strasse runter fahren, erste rechts hoch, an der Erstelhalle vorbei Rchtg. Maienbühl, am Bauernhof rechts hoch bis zum Wald, im Wald links bis zur schwarzen Hand, dann nach links bis zum Hochseilklettergarten runter brettern, Salzert hoch, oben links wieder in den Wald, dann den Trail runter am alten jüdischen Friedhof (hinter maxx) runter, durch die Stadt bis zur Tüllinger-Wiese-Brücke, dann wieder Rchtg. Riehen, das Zwetschgewegli wieder hoch und ich bin wieder am Ausgangspunkt. Müssten dann ca. 33km / 850hm gewesen sein. Schöne Feierabend-Runde...!


----------



## Laktathunter (6. August 2015)

Grenzacher schrieb:


> ...um mal auf den Eingangspost zurückzukommen... Meine Hausrunde...:
> Vom Tüllinger (LÖ) runter über's Zwetschgewegli über die grüne Grenze (Radweg an der Wiese) links ab an den Reihenhäusern (Sandweg) bis zur "Fondation Beyeler", dann Rchtg. Inzlingen hoch, Bäumlistr. re. rein, dann Rchtg. Bettingen hoch, geradeaus in den Wald, dem Weg nach rechts folgen, hoch bis auf die Chrischona, unterwegs den Trail uphill mitnehmen, oben bis Rührberg traversieren, vor Rührberg Höhenweg rechts ab Rchtg. Eigenturm fahren, Eigenturm hoch, Eigenturm-Trail, am Ende des Trails links abbiegen, dann geradeaus bzw. links halten, das steinige technische Stück mit der Rechtskurve hoch, Rührberg Höhenweg, Rchtg. Inzlingen runter, am Parkplatz unten ggü. in den Wald und nach dem bergauf-Stück nach links bis zur Hütte, da den Trail links von der Hütte mitnehmen, dann kommt man am Ortsanfang von Inzlingen wieder raus, dann kurzes Stück Strasse runter fahren, erste rechts hoch, an der Erstelhalle vorbei Rchtg. Maienbühl, am Bauernhof rechts hoch bis zum Wald, im Wald links bis zur schwarzen Hand, dann nach links bis zum Hochseilklettergarten runter brettern, Salzert hoch, oben links wieder in den Wald, dann den Trail runter am alten jüdischen Friedhof (hinter maxx) runter, durch die Stadt bis zur Tüllinger-Wiese-Brücke, dann wieder Rchtg. Riehen, das Zwetschgewegli wieder hoch und ich bin wieder am Ausgangspunkt. Müssten dann ca. 33km / 850hm gewesen sein. Schöne Feierabend-Runde...!


Denke man sollte sich in Riehen mal zur besagten Runde treffen


----------



## phelps30 (6. August 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

da würde ich mich auch mal gerne ranhängen...

Grüße


----------



## Laktathunter (6. August 2015)

Ok wie  sind die bevorzugeten Trainingszeiten? Ich bin ca 4-5 mal pro Woch auf dem Bike...


----------



## Grenzacher (6. August 2015)

Fomeracer schrieb:


> Denke man sollte sich in Riehen mal zur besagten Runde treffen


Gerade eben bin ich gefahren...
Bin jetzt 2 Wochen im Urlaub, danach gerne. Je nach Zeit fahre ich aber morgen nochmal...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grenzacher (6. August 2015)

phelps30 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> da würde ich mich auch mal gerne ranhängen...
> 
> Grüße





Fomeracer schrieb:


> Ok wie  sind die bevorzugeten Trainingszeiten? Ich bin ca 4-5 mal pro Woch auf dem Bike...





Grenzacher schrieb:


> Gerade eben bin ich gefahren...
> Bin jetzt 2 Wochen im Urlaub, danach gerne. Je nach Zeit fahre ich aber morgen nochmal...



Hi, wie gesagt fahre ich evtl. Morgen die Runde nochmal... Wenn ihr Zeit habt... Danach bin ich zwei Wochen im Urlaub. 
Gruß 
Mischa


----------



## Laktathunter (7. August 2015)

Ist das technisch für mich mit meiner CC Schlampe fahrbar?


----------



## Grenzacher (7. August 2015)

Fomeracer schrieb:


> Ist das technisch für mich mit meiner CC Schlampe fahrbar?


Das ist überhaupt kein Problem!


----------



## Laktathunter (7. August 2015)

Werf jetzt mal den 25.8. In den Raum. Treffpunkt riehen Schwimmbad

Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI Y300-0100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Grenzacher (7. August 2015)

Fomeracer schrieb:


> Werf jetzt mal den 25.8. In den Raum. Treffpunkt riehen Schwimmbad
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI Y300-0100 mit Tapatalk


...habe es mir im Kalender eingetragen! Woher kommst Du?
Ich hatte letztes Jahr einen schweren bikeunfall, bin konditionell aber wieder ganz gut drauf, auf den Trails bin ich aber noch zurückhaltend unterwegs, lässt der Kopf noch nicht wieder zu... Hat sich aber schon wieder gebessert...


----------



## Laktathunter (7. August 2015)

Steinen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grenzacher (7. August 2015)

Dann können wir uns auch an der Tüllinger Wiesebrücke treffen...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Grenzacher (23. August 2015)

fome & phelbs, wie schaut es übermorgen aus...?


----------



## Laktathunter (23. August 2015)

Ich kann leider nur morgens, sorry...


----------



## Grenzacher (23. August 2015)

Morgens ist auch gut, habe noch Urlaub...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Grenzacher (26. August 2015)

Falls jemand heute mit möchte... Siehe meinen Post unter Last minute biken

Gruß
Mischa


----------



## Bullsbiker2910 (28. August 2015)

@Grenzacher 
Hab den Thread grad entdeckt.  
Komme aus Rheinfelden, bin mit nem Hardtail seit ca. 4 Monaten unterwegs.  
Suche immer schöne Strecken hier in der Gegend.  
Hast du deine beschriebene Strecke vom 05.08. zufällig als gpx-Datei? Klingt interessant...


----------



## Grenzacher (28. August 2015)

Hi Bullsbiker! Bin grad in Frankreich... Sonntag 10:30 Abfahrt ab Tüllinger Dorfbrunnen oder "Zusteigen" an der Wiese unten.... 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bullsbiker2910 (28. August 2015)

@Grenzacher 
Danke für das Mitfahrangebot.  Aber leider geht es diesen  Sonntag bei mir nicht.  
Müssen das wohl leider verschieben...

Gruß 

Dirk


----------



## Grenzacher (28. August 2015)

Kein Stress, bin ab und zu auf der Runde...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dusius (28. August 2015)

Wie ist die Tour denn so? geht es auch ein bisschen zur Sache oder is es eher gemütlich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grenzacher (29. August 2015)

Das liegt im Auge des Betrachters. Die ganze Runde von zuhause bis zuhause hat 34km, bei ca. 2 Std 20 Min Fahrtzeit, rund 900hm und ein paar Trails. In der Regel wird zügig gefahren, nicht gerast. Auch Tagesform abhängig. Zurück bleibt man nicht. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Laktathunter (30. August 2015)

ich werd mal versuchen um 10.30 in Tüllingen zu sein


----------



## Grenzacher (30. August 2015)

Super! Ich frühstücke jetzt erstmal, bin dann gg. 10:30 oben. Ich warte aber auch noch ein bisschen. Bis denne!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Grenzacher (8. September 2015)

Raum Lörrach: wer fährt eigentlich den Winter durch?
Suche Leute, die auch in der kalten Jahreszeit für die ein oder andere Tour zu haben wären...


----------



## Bullsbiker2910 (8. September 2015)

Hmm...die Frage habe ich mir auch schon gestellt.  Vorgenommen habe ich es mir mal... Schauen wir mal was der Schweinehund sagt...


----------



## Grenzacher (8. September 2015)

Tja... Woher kommst Du? Schweinehunde lassen sich am besten Kollektiv bekämpfen...! 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bullsbiker2910 (9. September 2015)

Immer noch aus Rheinfelden...


----------



## Grenzacher (11. September 2015)

Bullsbiker2910 schrieb:


> Immer noch aus Rheinfelden...


sorry, bin halt keine 20 mehr...  im Alter passiert so etwas schon mal...
Vielleicht sieht man sich mal, oder dreht mal ne Runde zusammen!


----------



## Bullsbiker2910 (12. September 2015)

Kein Problem.  Wir haben ja immer noch was offen...deine Hausrunde übern Tüllinger und so.  In der Woche ab dem 21
09. könnten wir das vielleicht mal fahren.  

Gruß 

Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grenzacher (12. September 2015)

Bullsbiker2910 schrieb:


> Kein Problem.  Wir haben ja immer noch was offen...deine Hausrunde übern Tüllinger und so.  In der Woche ab dem 21
> 09. könnten wir das vielleicht mal fahren.
> 
> Gruß
> ...


Jo!


----------



## Bullsbiker2910 (21. September 2015)

Grenzacher schrieb:


> Jo!


@Grenzacher
Muss leider für diese Woche absagen, bin mit Grippe außer Gefecht und kann nicht fahren.


----------



## Grenzacher (22. September 2015)

Bullsbiker2910 schrieb:


> @Grenzacher
> Muss leider für diese Woche absagen, bin mit Grippe außer Gefecht und kann nicht fahren.


dann mal gute Besserung!
Ich hab' gestern Abend mal ne Runde gedreht... Ich sag jetzt mal, wird Zeit das ich ein gescheites Lämpchen bekomme...


----------



## Bullsbiker2910 (22. September 2015)

Grenzacher schrieb:


> dann mal gute Besserung!
> Ich hab' gestern Abend mal ne Runde gedreht... Ich sag jetzt mal, wird Zeit das ich ein gescheites Lämpchen bekomme...



Danke.
Hab hier noch ne Magicshine MJ808 rumliegen, aber irgendwie mit dem Akkupack ist das nicht so ganz optimal. Der wackelt doch trotz Klettbefestigung umher.


----------



## Grenzacher (22. September 2015)

Bullsbiker2910 schrieb:


> Danke.
> Hab hier noch ne Magicshine MJ808 rumliegen, aber irgendwie mit dem Akkupack ist das nicht so ganz optimal. Der wackelt doch trotz Klettbefestigung umher.


...hab' mir vorige Tage 'ne Lupine bestellt, kommt hoffentlich heute...


----------



## Bullsbiker2910 (22. September 2015)

@Grenzacher
Was für eine hast dir denn zugelegt? 
Ich tippe jetzt einfach mal auf Piko 7?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grenzacher (23. September 2015)

Jo, Piko 7


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bullsbiker2910 (23. September 2015)

Schickes Teil! Viel Spaß damit.


----------



## Bullsbiker2910 (27. September 2015)

Nach überstandener Erkältung wieder unterwegs... Herten Richtung Eigentum 







Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Grenzacher (27. September 2015)

Eigenturm bin ich gestern Abend durch... 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bullsbiker2910 (27. September 2015)

Grenzacher schrieb:


> Eigenturm bin ich gestern Abend durch...
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Um die Piko 7 zu testen...? ;-)


----------



## Grenzacher (27. September 2015)

Um 18:30 kam sie mir nicht ungelegen... Wäre noch ohne gegangen, hat aber schon gut ausgeleuchtet... 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bullsbiker2910 (27. September 2015)

Wo hast du denn eigentlich den Akku wenn du mit Lampe fährst? 
Ich nehme an die Piko ist ja auf dem Helm montiert.


----------



## Grenzacher (27. September 2015)

Gestern so, geht aber auch mit Kabel im Rucksack


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## mikod (7. November 2015)

Hallo wohne seit September in Lörrach und suche noch schöne Trails o.ä habe ein light freerider wisst ihr hier was in der Nähe
lg
Daniel


----------



## mikeymark (7. November 2015)

Hi mikod,
habe im "Stell dich vor" noch nichts über dich gelesen.
Schreib doch Bitte was zu deiner Person, damit wir wissen mit wem wir es zu tun haben.

Und ja, es gibt eine menge schöner trails hier _(und in den Nachbargegenden wie Frankreich und der Schweiz_).
Hier sind viele gute Leute im Forum unterwegs, die dich mal zu einer fahrt mitnehmen, oder dir bestimmt ein Paar klasse tipps geben können.

Viel Spaß noch hier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikod (7. November 2015)

Also ich heise Daniel bin 28 Jahre wohne in lörrach und wohne seit September hier  bin seit Jahren nicht mehr richtig gefahren und will jetzt wieder regelmäßig fahren . Fahre gerne Freeride aber bin für alles zu haben . Freitags geh ich regelmäßig ne kleine Runde fahren 
Lg 
Daniel


----------



## filkajo (8. November 2015)

Hi Zusammen
Der untere Teil der gelben Raute an der Hohen Möhr (Ab Blasberg-Sattel nach Hausen) ist die nächsten fünf Monate wegen umfangreicher Holzernte gesperrt. Man kann allerdings ab dem Grillplatz rechts nach Zell auf den Trail zum Wildgehege ausweichen.
Gruß,
Phil


----------



## r.lochi (9. November 2015)

Hallo Gemeinde

Ich bin der Richard (25 Jahre) und ziehe in 2 Wochen nach Schopfheim.
Ich fahre alles was die Berge so hergeben, gern Trails mit Flow oder aber auch gern S3-S4 Stellen, Downhill (bin aber nicht der große Springer),... Ich übe auch sehr gern Techniken wie HR versetzen, Steilstufen hoch und runter, ...
Da ich gerade mein Torque nicht sehr auf leicht getrimmt habe sind Touren ab 70km eher keine Freude 
Meine Bikes bau ich immer selber auf, z.Z. ist es aber nur das eine, aber ich hoffe zeitnah erweitern zu können.

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn Ihr mir (und dem 2. Neuling Daniel  ein paar Trails in der Gegend oder auch gern weiter weg zeigen könnt.

Ride on!


----------



## arise (9. November 2015)

Hallo Richard...klink dichndoch in die erv (interessensgemeinde) ein. Zwar von Schopfheim etwas weiter weg...lohnt aber;-)


----------



## r.lochi (9. November 2015)

Das ist ein Gruppe?!

Ich denke das ich dieser jetzt folge (hab ich bisher noch nicht gemacht)

Danke für den Tip


----------



## arise (9. November 2015)

Das ist eine gruppe die stolperbiketouren in den vogesen unternimmt. ...meist von Freiburg ausgehend....ist aber alles dabei...von Lörrach bis Karlsruhe und drüber hinaus...


----------



## r.lochi (9. November 2015)

Coole Sache, danke! Zu Stolperbiketouren möchte ich definitiv mitkommen!

PS: ich hab jetzt die Gruppe abonniert und dann bekomm ich Benachrichtigungen, wenn das was gepostet wird? - ich bin kein sehr aktives Mitglied hier)


----------



## mikod (9. November 2015)

Hallo Richard, ja meld dich mal... habe ein YT Noton denke da kommt bestimmt mal ne kleine tour zusammen. Kenne wie gesagt noch nicht wirklich was hier und meine Kondition ist im Moment noch nicht gut da ich eeeeewig nix mehr machen konnte.... würd mich freuen


----------



## Dusius (9. November 2015)

Kann euch den Eggberg zeigen bei Säckingen kommt man theoretisch von Hausen oder Schopfheim aus auch hin muss dann aber auch wieder zurück ^^ Also am besten ein Stück mit dem Auto. Dann bin ich noch oft in Frankreich, ich baller aber lieber und kann stolpern nicht wirklich was abgewinnen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laktathunter (10. November 2015)

Dusius schrieb:


> Kann euch den Eggberg zeigen bei Säckingen kommt man theoretisch von Hausen oder Schopfheim aus auch hin muss dann aber auch wieder zurück ^^ Also am besten ein Stück mit dem Auto. Dann bin ich noch oft in Frankreich, ich baller aber lieber und kann stolpern nicht wirklich was abgewinnen



Eggbegrtrail oder Sabine Spitz Trophy ist ne Empfehlung wert...


----------



## r.lochi (10. November 2015)

Hey

danke für die Tipps und Einladungen. Wie gesagt, ich bin für ballern und für stolpern  und meine Kondi ist gerade auch nicht sehr gut Daniel 
Sowie ich in Schopfheim bin und das Wetter passt melde ich mich wieder.

Freu mich drauf.


----------



## Laktathunter (10. November 2015)

Grundsätzlich an die Neuen hier, Welcome im Wiesental


----------



## filkajo (10. November 2015)

Kann euch die hohe möhr zeigen. Von Hausen aus hoch ca. 550 hm und dann gibts zwei Singletrails runter. 
Schreibt mir ne pm.


----------



## Grenzacher (10. November 2015)

filkajo schrieb:


> Kann euch die hohe möhr zeigen. Von Hausen aus hoch ca. 550 hm und dann gibts zwei Singletrails runter.
> Schreibt mir ne pm.


hast Du nähere Angaben zu den Trails? Würde mich evtl. interessieren, vlt. auch mal mitfahren...

Gruss
Mischa


----------



## Dusius (10. November 2015)

Is wohl so ziemlich das beste was es hier in der Gegend gibt, allerdings auf dem unteren Teil noch ne ganze Weile Forstarbeiten also dauert es noch ein bisschen bis er wider komplett zu fahren ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laktathunter (10. November 2015)

Grenzacher schrieb:


> hast Du nähere Angaben zu den Trails? Würde mich evtl. interessieren, vlt. auch mal mitfahren...
> 
> Gruss
> Mischa


 Es gibt eigent lich 2 Farianten den eher freeride lastige mit Anliegern udn Sprüngen (sofern ich weiß weil ich den nie fahre) und einen schmalen Singletrail der Quasi bis nach Hausen runter führt und auch mit Hardtail gut zu fahren ist.


----------



## filkajo (10. November 2015)

..


----------



## r.lochi (11. November 2015)

Danke für die Beschreibung. Da es aber schwierig zu finden scheint und gemeinsam fahren eh mehr Böcke macht, melde ich mich


----------



## Laktathunter (11. November 2015)

Ich denke es wird zeit, für einen lokalen IBC ride, oder dudes?


----------



## r.lochi (11. November 2015)

Bin dabei


----------



## mikeymark (11. November 2015)

@Fomeracer 
dabei liegt hier, denke ich, die Betonung auf "ride", und nicht auf "race"!


----------



## Dusius (11. November 2015)

Ich mwürde am Samstag oder Sonntag bei gutem Wetter ne runde über den Eggberg drehen, abfahrt in Säckingen, ne kleine gemütliche tour durchs Wehratal, ca. 1,5 Stunden wenn ich mich recht erinnere und zum Abschluss dann den Trail. falls jemand lust hat mit zu kommen einfach melden


----------



## Laktathunter (11. November 2015)

mikeymark schrieb:


> @Fomeracer
> dabei liegt hier, denke ich, die Betonung auf "ride", und nicht auf "race"!


willst du sagen das ich zu wenig freeridetauglich oder zu schnell bin


----------



## mikeymark (11. November 2015)

Du bist viiiiieel zu schnell, und wahrscheinlich viiiieel zu ausdauernd. Deshalb heißt du ja auch racer


----------



## Laktathunter (11. November 2015)

mikeymark schrieb:


> Du bist viiiiieel zu schnell, und wahrscheinlich viiiieel zu ausdauernd. Deshalb heißt du ja auch racer


das dient nur zur Abschreckung, wie das Ferraripferd auf zahlreichen Fiats  Wie sage ich gern, Jungs wir ballern heute langsam...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikeymark (11. November 2015)

Dann muss ich mir ja keine Sorgen machen.


----------



## Laktathunter (11. November 2015)

Impressionen von den Hohen Möhr Trails gibts übrigens hier

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/stahltreffen-2013.657475/page-3

damals war das IBC Stahltreffen hier udn die Anfahrt ging über Gresgen dem Grillplatztrail nach Zell zur hohen Möhr


----------



## mikeymark (11. November 2015)

hehehe, die hälfte der "Jungs" kommen mir irgendwie bekannt vor.


----------



## Laktathunter (11. November 2015)

mikeymark schrieb:


> hehehe, die hälfte der "Jungs" kommen mir irgendwie bekannt vor.


manchmal ist das IBC kleiner als man denkt :-9


----------



## r.lochi (12. November 2015)

Hat jemand ein paar schöne GPS-Tracks aus der Gegend? Gern auch per PN

Danke


----------



## ursderbiker (12. November 2015)

Hallo Zusammen, hab hier zwar schon das ein oder andere mal gepostet aber stell mich doch mal vor:
Ich bin Urs,16 jahre jung und komme auch aus Schopfheim und fahre aktiv DH d.h auch das ein oder andere Rennen.
Hab daher auch nur ein Dh bike und n dirt leider kein Enduro aber den ein oder anderen Trail kenn ich auch.
Höhe öhr wirklich sehr empfehlens Wert und wenn man mal ein Chauffeur zur Stelle hat kann man auch super vom Waldparkplatz in Gersbach hoch an die hohe möhr, geht sehr schnell und dadurch das man nen Wanderweg hoch fährt,schiebt machts auchnoch spass und ist technisch ein bischen ansprechend. Ansonsten kann man hier viele tolle touren machen. Im n mit dem Radbus nach Todtnau dort gibt es nich nur den Bikepark sondern auch ein Ausgebauten öffentlichen Trail (Todtnauberg). Ich selbst fahre am meisten an meinen Lokal spots dem Dirtpark gegenüber vom Motogross geländen (zurzeit nur mitm Dh um Sprungtechniken und Tricks zu lernen/üben) sowie unseren Secret Freeride Jumptrail in Wiechs. Wennman Richtung Weil am Rhein bzw Basel/Riehen rausfährt (20-30min mitm Zug) gibt es dort am ST. Chreschona  sehr viele unterschiedliche Trail unteranderem auch einen öffentlichen Freeride Trail. Nächstes Jahr kann man auch wieder viele touren kostenlos mit rene schmid mitfahren.In der Schweiz nahe Basel gibt es einen echt super trail am gempen. Ansonsten sieht man ja auch viel Auf Strava.
sorry wegen der Rechtschreibung.
ride on
Urs


----------



## Kunscht (12. November 2015)

Hier mal ein kleines Video vom Chrischona

Wenns euch gefällt würde ich mich über ein Stern freuen 




LG Sam


----------



## Laktathunter (13. November 2015)

Dusius schrieb:


> Ich mwürde am Samstag oder Sonntag bei gutem Wetter ne runde über den Eggberg drehen, abfahrt in Säckingen, ne kleine gemütliche tour durchs Wehratal, ca. 1,5 Stunden wenn ich mich recht erinnere und zum Abschluss dann den Trail. falls jemand lust hat mit zu kommen einfach melden


Säckingen war ich heute auch


----------



## Grenzacher (8. Dezember 2015)

Na, keiner z. Zt. unterwegs... 
Heute Mittag sponti frei gemacht und ein bisschen durch den Wald gerauscht... 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grenzacher (10. Dezember 2015)

...es ist noch nicht richtig kalt... 
Neulich auf dem Blechen bzw. Inzlingen & Chrischona...


----------



## mikeymark (11. März 2016)

Moin,
kann mir rein zufällig jemand sagen, ob der Trail von der hohen Möhr nach Hausen runter fahrbar ist, oder ob im mittleren Teil immer noch Forstarbeiten sind?


----------



## Dusius (11. März 2016)

mikeymark schrieb:


> Moin,
> kann mir rein zufällig jemand sagen, ob der Trail von der hohen Möhr nach Hausen runter fahrbar ist, oder ob im mittleren Teil immer noch Forstarbeiten sind?



kann ich nicht, allerdings kann ich dir sagen, dass momentan noch Schnee liebt auf der Möhr, von daher is fahren wohl eher nicht möglich.


----------



## mikeymark (12. März 2016)

Moin,

das mit dem Schnee geht schon in Ordnung. Das sah in den letzten Monaten Zeitweise in der Schweiz auch nicht besser aus.
Was mich stören würde ist, wenn ich alle Zwei Meter absteigen soll, um die Karre über einen liegenden Baum zu heben.
Ich heiße ja nicht Hans Rey 

Aber besten Dan k für die Info!

Gruß Mike


----------



## DocRide (13. März 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
Stelle mich mal kurz vor: ich heiße Dirk, bin 46 Jahre und wohne in Inzlingen bei Lörrach. Fahre vor allem CC und Marathon. Seit ich mir letztes Jahr ein Fully zugelegt habe auch gerne Trails (S2-S3). Bin (wenn diese miese Dauererkältung an der die halbe Bevölkerung im Moment zu leiden scheint, mich nicht bremst) eigentlich jedes WE auf'm Bike. Revier ist der ganze Südschwarzwald, auch mal Hotzenwald oder zu Gempen. Elsass kenn ich noch nicht - würde mich aber auch mal interessieren... Ich war bisher nur beim MTB Event in Waldighofen, das ist ziemlich geil dort (ist dieses Jahr am 22.5, ich kann aber leider nicht wegen Urlaub). Ansonsten Pläne ich im Moment in Säckingen (Eggberg), Waldhaus, Kirchzarten und in Furtwangen bei den Marathons mitzufahren.
Würd mich freuen, wenn sich mal was gemeinsames ergibt...


----------



## Laktathunter (13. März 2016)

Hau mich mal an wenn du mich in eggberg siehst einer der follow me Fahrer

Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI Y300-0100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikeymark (13. März 2016)

Hi Dirk, sei gegrüßt und willkommen 

So kurzer Bericht, für alle die auf die Möhr wollen.
Ab beginn des Waldes (Berggasthof Waldhaus) Schnee, aber Fahrbahr bis zur 1sten Hütte.
Danach zwischen 10 und 15 cm (teilweise mehr) Schnee und nicht mehr fahrbahr.
Der Trail hat nicht weniger von dem weißen Zeug aber ist bedingt fahrbar (rutschig, kräftezehrend und seeehr spaßig). Im mittleren Teil liegen ein Paar Äste bis kleinere Bäume, und der Schnee wird weniger (teilweise vereist).
Alle Drops sind springbar (teilweise mit Schnee in der Landung, also sauber landen).
Ab der Hütte wo der trail endet, und die Mehrheit der Fahrer den Wanderweg nach Hausen runter nehmen, ist nur matschig. An einem Traileinstieg wurden 20 Bäume gestapelt, aber man kann direkt dahinter die schräge runter.

Also im großen und ganzen hat es heute mit den Kumpels/Arbeitskollegen einen riesen Spaß gemacht, war super, und mal was anderes.


----------



## Grenzacher (17. März 2016)

Suche spontan Mitfahrer für ne kleine Nachmittagsrunde... heute ab Lörrach, Abfahrt so +/- 14:00 Uhr
Jmd. Zeit/Lust?


----------



## Dusius (18. März 2016)

Morgen (Samstag) jemand dabei bei ner runde shredden ab Säckingen Schule? Ca. 1,5 Stunden. Einfach eine PN schreiben ;-)


----------



## r.lochi (27. April 2016)

Hey Leute

hab jetzt lange nichts hören lassen, war aber beruflich und privat etwas stressig. Ich wäre heute spontan für eine Tour bereit. Abfahrt ab 1730 in Lörrach. Ich hab noch nicht so richtig Ahnung was alles so geht und würde mich über einen guide freuen. bitte keine 200km mit 5000hm.. bin noch nicht so fit 
gruß richi


----------



## Grenzacher (4. Mai 2016)

Ganz sponti... Fährt jmd. Jetzt mit ab Lörrach... 30km, 800hm!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## r.lochi (4. Mai 2016)

Arbeit ...


----------



## Grenzacher (4. Mai 2016)

Eigenturm... Schlammschlacht... 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## r.lochi (9. Mai 2016)

Servus,

hat jemand Werkzeug für ein direct mount Kettenblatt von Race Face?

Gruß Richi


----------



## DrJohn (16. Mai 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

ich heisse Ionathan und werde demnachaechst aus den USA nach Kandern (Lkr. Loerrach) ziehen.
Ich kenn mich in der Gegend nicht wirklich aus und werde auch kein bike mitbringen, sondern mir eins in Deutschland kaufen.
Meine Frage waere:
- gibt es um Kandern gute trails (will nicht mit dem Auto zum Trailhead fahren muessen, das ist hier jedes mal der fall)?
- Was fuer ein neues bike waere angebracht? Natuerlich ist das eine sehr generelle Frage, weil geschmackssache, Einsatzbereich, fahrstil... etc. aber z. B. hab ich mir hier in Alabama ein verhaeltnismaessig schweres geschuetz zugelegt (Endurobike - mittlerweile 7 Jahre alt), obwohl es hier sehr flach ist. Mit einem besser geeigneten bike haette ich hier mehr spass...
Ich mag sprunglastige trails, dirt jumps, etc. aber mittlerweile hab ich 2 Kinder unter 2 und einfach mal zum bikepark gehen ist nicht mehr so einfach... 
Dazu sollte ich vielleicht sagen das ich den YT Jeffsy und Capra liebaeugle...

Anyway... Ich bedanke mich schon mal fuer euer input und vielleicht werde ich ja mal mit dem ein oder anderen von euch ne Runde drehen...

Greetings from the South 
Io


----------



## Laktathunter (16. Mai 2016)

DrJohn schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich heisse Ionathan und werde demnachaechst aus den USA nach Kandern (Lkr. Loerrach) ziehen.
> Ich kenn mich in der Gegend nicht wirklich aus und werde auch kein bike mitbringen, sondern mir eins in Deutschland kaufen.
> ...


Hi Ionathan,

rund um Kandern fallen mir mal dei Trails auf dem hochblauen udn Lipple ein, dies sind aber eher flowige S0-S2 Trails, vor denen man auch immer gut 700Hm bewältigen muss. Wers grober mag kann in den Bikepark Todtnau oder auch mal zum Eggberg, da ist aber wieder die Anfahrt mit dem Auto nötig. Ein leichtes AM oder Trailbike isthie rbasolut ausreichend...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrJohn (16. Mai 2016)

Fomeracer schrieb:


> Hi Ionathan,
> 
> rund um Kandern fallen mir mal dei Trails auf dem hochblauen udn Lipple ein, dies sind aber eher flowige S0-S2 Trails, vor denen man auch immer gut 700Hm bewältigen muss. Wers grober mag kann in den Bikepark Todtnau oder auch mal zum Eggberg, da ist aber wieder die Anfahrt mit dem Auto nötig. Ein leichtes AM oder Trailbike isthie rbasolut ausreichend...


----------



## DrJohn (16. Mai 2016)

Hi Fomeracer, vielen Dank für die Antwort! Das hilft weiter. Ich bin gespannt und freue mich mal wieder in den Bergen/Bergnähe zu leben. 7 Jahre Flachland waren schon hart ^^


----------



## Dusius (16. Mai 2016)

Wenn du schöne Endurotouren fahren willst ist es von Kandern auch nicht weit in die Vogesen, ein Traum dort


----------



## r.lochi (23. Mai 2016)

Salü,
wer macht was zum Feiertag (Happy Kadaver)?
Ich würde gern mal ein paar Enduro-taugliche Trails um Lö fahren. Wer kommt mit? 
Grüße Richi


----------



## Dusius (23. Mai 2016)

Gibt es die in Lörrach denn ?^^


----------



## r.lochi (23. Mai 2016)

KA, deswegen such ich wen der mitfährt  Der Radius kann auch ausgeweitet und mit Autofahrpassagen verbunden werden


----------



## DrJohn (12. Juni 2016)

Tach zusammen, gibt es um Lörrach rum irgendwelche pumptracks/dirt jumps?


----------



## Laktathunter (13. Juni 2016)

DrJohn schrieb:


> Tach zusammen, gibt es um Lörrach rum irgendwelche pumptracks/dirt jumps?


Im Grüttpark unter der Autobahnbrücke...nähe Kaufland


----------



## DrJohn (13. Juni 2016)

Top! Vielen Dank @Fomeracer !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## feluetti (5. Juli 2016)

Hi zusammen,

ich wohne seit 2 Monaten in Lörrach und suche Kontakte um gemeinsam biken zu gehen. Zur Zeit bin ich am liebsten mit meinem DH-Bike unterwegs in Todtnau oder Lac Blanc oder mit dem Freerider auf dem St. Chrischona und dem Eggberg Trail.
Vielleicht findet sich ja der ein oder andere um mal in die Bikeparks in der Gegend zu besuchen oder ein paar Trails in Lörrach und Umgebung zu fahren.
Würde mich über Kontakte freuen!


----------



## gempen72 (10. August 2016)

Hallo,

hat jemand aus der Gegend (Basel/Weil/Loerrach) vielleicht ein Transition Patrol (2016) in L (27.5'')? Ich moechte mir das bike/Rahmen vielleicht kaufen, weiss aber nicht ob die Geometrie passt (top tube und reach). Bin 186 mit langen Beinen... .  Deshalb wurde ich das Bike gerne mal Probefahren (einfach nur mal die Strasse rauf und runter). Falls mich mal jemand fahren lassen wuerde .... das ware echt nett!

Fahre derzeit ein Spezi Enduro 26'' von 2010 in L, und das ist etwas zu klein fuer mich.

	 viele Gruesse


----------



## gempen72 (25. September 2016)

Hallo

Kennt jemand in der Nähe von Lörrach eine Werkstatt die Lagerschalen in einen carbon Rahmen einbauen kann? Ich weiss nicht wieviel Erfahrung man dafür braucht, sollte das jeder bikeshop können?

Danke


----------



## DinoDavi (28. September 2016)

Hier auch nochmal.
Für LÖRRACH er
Gruss

http://www.badische-zeitung.de/loer...-fuer-mountainbiker-entstehen--126577563.html


----------



## DMLRUS (6. Januar 2017)

, post: 14084120, member: 312147511

ier auch nochmal.
Für LÖRRACH er
Gruss

http://www.badische-zeitung.de/loer...-fuer-mountainbiker-entstehen--126577563.html[/QUOTE]

Servus,

Davon träume ich seit Jahren.  Leider bleibt es bis jetzt nur ein Traum.
Beste Beispiel ist pumptrack in lörrach. Vor zwei Jahren war es mühsam aufgebaut und jetzt? Momentan ist Zustand katastrophal. Es scheitert nur am  Wasseranschlus Installation von  Grüd Parkbetreiber. Freiwillige sind genügend da um pumptrack zu pflegen.

Bis borderline und canadian trail im Freiburg offiziell von Behörden akzeptiert wurde,  war auch ein langer Weg.

In der Umgebung aus hohe möhr trail und Trail von hägelberg nach Steinen gibt es leider nichts zusammenhängendes.


Gruß Dmitry.


----------



## gempen72 (7. Januar 2017)

DMLRUS schrieb:


> , post: 14084120, member: 357313"]Hier auch nochmal.
> Für LÖRRACH er
> Gruss
> 
> http://www.badische-zeitung.de/loer...-fuer-mountainbiker-entstehen--126577563.html



Servus,

Davon träume ich seit Jahren.  Leider bleibt es bis jetzt nur ein Traum.
Beste Beispiel ist pumptrack in lörrach. Vor zwei Jahren war es mühsam aufgebaut und jetzt? Momentan ist Zustand katastrophal. Es scheitert nur am  Wasseranschlus Installation von  Parkbetreiber. Freiwillige sind genügend da um pumptrack zu pflegen.

Bis borderline und canadian trail im Freiburg offiziell von Behörden akzeptiert wurde,  war auch ein langer Weg.

In der Umgebung aus hohe möhr trail und Trail von hägelberg nach Steinen gibt es leider nichts zusammenhängendes.[/QUOTE]


Coole Sache! Hoffentlich wird das keine langweilige Murmelbahn. Wenns nach dem Freiburger Model gebaut wird habe ich große Hoffnung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## feluetti (5. März 2017)

Hi,

ich habe durch Zufall einen kleinen Trail im Wald bei Lörrach gefunden.
Vielleicht meldet sich ja jemand der da ab und zu fährt, würde auch gerne beim bauen helfen!


Gruss


----------



## DMLRUS (5. März 2017)

feluetti schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich habe durch Zufall einen kleinen Trail im Wald bei Lörrach gefunden.
> Vielleicht meldet sich ja jemand der da ab und zu fährt, würde auch gerne beim bauen helfen!
> ...



Hi,

Wo genau?


----------



## feluetti (5. März 2017)

DMLRUS schrieb:


> Wo genau?



Das will ich jetzt so direkt nicht verraten, vielleicht wünschen sich die Erbauer, dass dieser Trail auch geheim bleibt.
Du kannst dich ja mal per PN melden, vielleicht können wir ja dann mal zusammen fahren gehen. 

Gruss


----------



## DMLRUS (8. März 2017)

Servus, 

Heute am. 08.03.2017 findet in Lörrach Alte Wasserwerk ein Treffen mit Oberbürgermeister Lutz.



http://www.alteswasserwerk.de/index.php/projekte/jugend-trifft-oberbuergermeister-lutz

Dabei kann man die Möglichkeit nutzen und auf Wünsche/ Bedürfnisse von uns Mountainbiker aufmerksam machen. 

Ab 19:30 geht es dann richtig los.


----------



## herrundmeister (10. März 2017)

DMLRUS schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> Heute am. 08.03.2017 findet in Lörrach Alte Wasserwerk ein Treffen mit Oberbürgermeister Lutz.
> 
> ...


Und? Wie war die Beteiligung? Gib es irgendwo eine Zusammenfassung?


----------



## feluetti (10. März 2017)

Das würde mich aus interessieren. Habe von der Aktion leider garnichts mitbekommen.


----------



## volki_d (10. März 2017)

Mich auch. Hab's leider auch viel zu spät erfahren und hätte auch nicht hin gekonnt, da krank daheim :-(


----------



## DMLRUS (10. März 2017)

Es wurde mehrere Themen angesprochen.  Unter anderem ging es um Erhaltung von pumptrack.  konkret wurde uns nichts versprochen. Dafür haben wir die Möglichkeit genutzt Problemen direkt zu erläutern.


----------



## DMLRUS (8. Mai 2017)

Servus.

Ich bin neulich Eggbergtrail gefahren.  Stecke ist momentan in super Zustand.  Große Lob an Erbauer.


----------



## gempen72 (24. Februar 2018)

Hallo - war gerade mal wieder auf der Tülligner Höhe - konnte den kleinen Freeride Trail Richtung Haltingen nicht mehr finden. Ist der zerstoert? Ich meine dort wo der Trail war ist jetzt eine Holzschlag-Schneise, bin mir aber nicht sicher :-( !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## feluetti (24. Februar 2018)

Ich habe versuvht den Trail mit Strava zu finden, leider ebenfalls erfolglos.


----------



## DMLRUS (28. Februar 2018)

feluetti schrieb:


> Ich habe versuvht den Trail mit Strava zu finden, leider ebenfalls erfolglos.



In komoot ist trail gut zu finden.


----------



## DMLRUS (28. Februar 2018)




----------



## gempen72 (28. Februar 2018)

DMLRUS schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 702510



ja, aber ich glaub der weg ist jetzt weg.


----------



## DMLRUS (6. Juni 2018)

https://www.openpetition.de/petition/online/erhalt-und-legalisierung-des-eggbergtrails

Eggebergtrail wird abgerissen!


----------



## Laktathunter (7. Juni 2018)

DMLRUS schrieb:


> https://www.openpetition.de/petition/online/erhalt-und-legalisierung-des-eggbergtrails
> 
> Eggebergtrail wird abgerissen!


Hab gerade nen Facebook Aufruf gemacht.


----------



## DMLRUS (7. Juni 2018)

Super. Danke!


----------



## Ransom racer (8. Oktober 2018)

hallo zusammen. besteht der trail von der hohen möhr runter noch? 
Danke
grüsse


----------



## DMLRUS (8. Oktober 2018)

Ja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M-i-K-a (10. Oktober 2018)

Zustand hat sich nur ordentlich verschlechtert.


----------



## Ransom racer (10. Oktober 2018)

M-i-K-a schrieb:


> Zustand hat sich nur ordentlich verschlechtert.


das heisst? noch Fahrbar?


----------



## oli_obi (10. Oktober 2018)

Ich war am Sonntag - insgesamt aber durchaus noch sehr guter Zustand. Nur da, wo es sehr trocken und staubig ist (kurzes Steilstück im mittleren Bereich und letzter Teil vor der Raitbacher Höhe) etwas ausgefahren.

Fahrbar zu 100% - und teilweise sogar neue Features


----------



## M-i-K-a (10. Oktober 2018)

Ja klar ist sie noch fahrbar. Weiß nicht was daran sehr gut sein soll. Fahr sie schon seit Jahren. Man merkt momentan das der Eggberg geschlossen ist und das an vielen Stellen einfach unnötig oder auf den letzten Drücker die Hinterrad bremse angeknallt wird. Ober der Einstieg wurde auch unnötig an strava angepasst. Um paar Sekunden raus zu holen


----------



## oli_obi (10. Oktober 2018)

Im Spektrum zwischen "noch fahrbar" und "total genialer Trail, der dich die kommende Woche noch davon träumen lässt" ist es weit entfernt von "noch fahrbar". Sicher nicht beim Optimum - und sicher sollten einige deutlich bessere Manieren an den Tag legen. Dass der Einstieg einfacher ist, trägt vielleicht auch dazu bei, dass ungeübtere FahrerInnen den Trail belasten.

Es ist aber dazu noch recht spät im Jahr - in den nächsten Monaten werden weniger Schönwetter-MTBler unterwegs sein und dann hoffentlich auch einen feuchten Trail in Ruhe lassen.


----------



## mikeymark (28. Oktober 2018)

Alle trails noch da (auch der am tüllinger, der sich nachher teilt), und auch fahrbar. 
Am Tüllinger ist übrigens der Dachstrail wieder reaktiviert worden 
 hehehe, von wem nur


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## feluetti (28. Oktober 2018)

Ist es möglich genauere Informationen zu dem Dachstrail zu bekommen? Gerne auch per PN. 
Der andere Trail auf dem Tüllinger, der sich teilt, ist mir schon bekannt.


----------



## Laktathunter (29. Oktober 2018)

Ich bin erst letzte WE von Rümmingen am Kamm nach Tüllingen gelatscht. Dort gibt es ja so viele Abzweigungen die nach Trail ausschauen. Wäre euch dankbar wenn man mir per PN die Eingänge nennen könnte. Komme aus Steinen, viele Trails gibt´s da nicht.

Danke 

Lg
Daniel


----------



## dilligaf_1 (18. Januar 2019)

Ist die Möhre schneefrei? Bzw. Kann man fahren?


----------



## oli_obi (21. Januar 2019)

dilligaf_1 schrieb:


> Ist die Möhre schneefrei? Bzw. Kann man fahren?



Schneefrei ist es oberhalb ca. 700m nicht - bis ca. 20cm tief. Man kann, aber sollte eher nicht fahren - bei dem weichen Boden sind die Spuren dann sehr tief.


----------



## gempen72 (21. Januar 2019)

Laktathunter schrieb:


> Ich bin erst letzte WE von Rümmingen am Kamm nach Tüllingen gelatscht. Dort gibt es ja so viele Abzweigungen die nach Trail ausschauen. Wäre euch dankbar wenn man mir per PN die Eingänge nennen könnte. Komme aus Steinen, viele Trails gibt´s da nicht.
> 
> Hallo, der Dachs Trail interessiert mich auch (wohne in Weil). Könntest du mir den Einstieg per PN geben?
> 
> ...


----------



## BeroBionicon (25. April 2019)

Wohne in Bad Säckingen und bin auf der Suche nach Motivierten für die Feierabendrunde (Tour / Enduro / Freeride / Dirtjumps)


----------



## DMLRUS (26. April 2019)

BeroBionicon schrieb:


> Wohne in Bad Säckingen und bin auf der Suche nach Motivierten für die Feierabendrunde (Tour / Enduro / Freeride / Dirtjumps)




Hi.  Vielleicht kann dir das helfen. 

https://www.bibertreff.com

Die Gruppe trifft sich regelmäßig in Waldshut.

Alternativ gibt es treffen in Lörrach am Mittwoch oder Donnerstag.


----------



## DMLRUS (16. Mai 2019)

Hallo im Eggbergtrail gibt es positive Neuigkeiten. 

https://www.eggbergtrail.de/


Bitte fleißig weiter teilen.


----------



## garfield70 (15. Juni 2019)

Servus! 

Kennt jemand in und um Schopfheim - Maulburg, Steinen ein nettes Fleckchen Wald mit coolen Trails/-Abfahrten? Ich finde hier nirgendwo ein Waldgebiet welches mit ein paar kleinen (Home-)trails/Abfahrten versehen ist, wo man ab und an mal bissel herumwuseln kann. 
Überall nur Waldautobahnen...
Greetz
Markus


----------



## joernssen (17. Juni 2019)

garfield70 schrieb:


> Servus!
> 
> Kennt jemand in und um Schopfheim - Maulburg, Steinen ein nettes Fleckchen Wald mit coolen Trails/-Abfahrten? Ich finde hier nirgendwo ein Waldgebiet welches mit ein paar kleinen (Home-)trails/Abfahrten versehen ist, wo man ab und an mal bissel herumwuseln kann.
> Überall nur Waldautobahnen...
> ...


 
Hast PN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Forestfair (3. August 2019)

garfield70 schrieb:


> Servus!
> 
> Kennt jemand in und um Schopfheim - Maulburg, Steinen ein nettes Fleckchen Wald mit coolen Trails/-Abfahrten? Ich finde hier nirgendwo ein Waldgebiet welches mit ein paar kleinen (Home-)trails/Abfahrten versehen ist, wo man ab und an mal bissel herumwuseln kann.
> Überall nur Waldautobahnen...
> ...



Hello zusammen   

Bin gerade frisch hier eingetroffen und habe dieselbe Frage wie Markus  
Gerne auch was im kleinen Wiesental.
Ich würde mich als fortgeschrittenen Anfänger bezeichnen und bin schon ein paar kleine Trails gefahren aber eher gechillt und ruhig. Technik muss noch geübt werden und hochfahren ist bis jetzt nicht so meins (Kondition ahoi ) aber das sollte mit der Übung ja irgendwann mal besser werden. Suche aber eher nur Trails,  keine Touren.  Würd mich über Tips freuen  oder aber natürlich auch über neue Trail Buddys die sich mir am Anfang anpassen möchten bis ich fitter bin 

Vg Melli


----------



## BENduro (5. August 2019)

Hätte auch Interesse an wertvollen Tipps zu Trails um Schopfheim. 
Tüllinger und
 hohe Möhr sind ja bekannt.... 
Bitte PN oder so. Immer die gleichen Trails fahren wir echt öde


----------



## filkajo (5. August 2019)

...ich gebe öffentlich keine Tips mehr zu Trails im Wiesental. Das hat meiner Erfahrung nach zur Folge (wie an der Möhr zu sehen), dass die entsprechenden Trails massiv zerfahren oder sinnlos verändert werden, die Anzahl der Ebiker dort spürbar zunimmt und sich das Verhältnis zu Jagdpächter, Förster und Wanderern verschlechtert. Um den Erhalt der Trails kümmern sich ja leider bloß ein paar wenige (und die wollen auch fahren!).
Im Elsass gibts viele schöne Trails und von Basel oder Lörrach aus ist das auch ganz nah.


----------



## BENduro (5. August 2019)

filkajo schrieb:


> ...ich gebe öffentlich keine Tips mehr zu Trails im Wiesental. Das hat meiner Erfahrung nach zur Folge (wie an der Möhr zu sehen), dass die entsprechenden Trails massiv zerfahren oder sinnlos verändert werden, die Anzahl der Ebiker dort spürbar zunimmt und sich das Verhältnis zu Jagdpächter, Förster und Wanderern verschlechtert. Um den Erhalt der Trails kümmern sich ja leider bloß ein paar wenige (und die wollen auch fahren!).
> Im Elsass gibts viele schöne Trails und von Basel oder Lörrach aus ist das auch ganz nah.


Kannst mir ja ne PN senden oder man geht mal zusammen fahren


----------



## DMLRUS (14. November 2020)

Hallo allerseits. Kennt ihr das schon?


Ein kräftiges Hallo an euch! Cool, dass ihr dem Einladungslink gefolgt seid.


Warum diese Gruppe!?


Vision: Jedes Dorf im Landkreis Lörrach bekommt seinen Biketrail! Warum? Es gibt ja auch überall einen Fußballplatz. Punkt.
Dazu braucht es einen Verein, der als Träger solche Strecken  betreiben darf. Siehe Freiburg, siehe Sasbach, in Basel,...


Ich bin Michael Kuttler und habe das hier veranlasst bzw. das Rad nun zum drehen gebracht. Das ist aber keine "one-man show". Je mehr Mitstreiter wir werden, desto unwichtiger werde ich. Am Anfang übernehme ich aber mal die Rolle des organisierens, bzw. Ich will einfach das es mit dieser Vision voran geht.


Kurz zu mir:
Ich bin 39 Jahre alt, habe eine tolle Frau und zwei kleine Kinder. Da mir die ekone E Bike Shops gehören bin ich nicht nur aufgrund meiner Bike Leidenschaft mit dem Thema verbunden. Ich will nix bestimmen, sondern alle dürfen sich hier einbringen. Biken tue ich schon seit 25 Jahren...


Im folgenden will ich ein paar Umfragen unter uns starten,  um herauszufinden, was für Leute hier an board sind. Weiteres folgt dann...


Gibt es hier auch Leute, die schon in anderen Vereinen tätig sind? Bitte bei mir melden... Wir müssen nicht unbedingt einen eigenen Verein aufziehen, bzw. Sollten immer schauen, dass wir gemeinsam vorangehen und uns vernetzen. Fragen und Anregungen hier posten... Dazu ist die Gruppe da.
Guten Abend zusammen, nach 24h sind wir nun über 70 Personen im Chat. Wahnsinn! Das Thema scheint zu passen.


Um die nun Nachgekommenen auf Stand zu halten, folgende Infos:
Es gibt die Vision, dass wir legale Biketrails, RICHTIGE! , keine ausgewiesenen Forstwege rund um Lörrach haben wollen. LEGALE. Das geht mit der Form eines Vereines am Besten. Das zeigen alle andere Beispiele in Deutschland.


Wir wollen mit dieser Gruppe testen, wieviele Leute hier vor Ort sind, die so was auch wollen. Zudem wollen wir schauen, wer Zeit und Lust hat sich in irgendeiner Form dabei einzubringen. Lasst uns die Gruppe sauber halten von Bildchen und zuviel bla, bla, sonst werden die ersten genervt wieder austreten...


 Die bisherigen Umfragen ziehe ich hier nun nochmal rein. Dazu kommt nachher noch eine Umfrage, zu 'mit welcher Sache ihr euch gerne einbringen wollte/ könnte. Das ist dann nicht in Stein gemeißelt, sondern soll uns zeigen wieviel Potential hier schlummert. Wir könnten dann kleine Arbeitsgruppen zusammenstelen, die sich einzelne Themen vornehmen.


Die Vereinsgründung an sich ist übrigens easy und da haben wir das know how schon raus. Was Arbeit sein wird ist das drumherum...


Bis dahin könnt ihr noch die bisherigen Umfragen mitmachen.


Zum Schluss noch der Hinweis: Teilt den link zur Einladung in diese Gruppe unter euren Biker Kollegen: Egal wie alt, egal welches Bike sie fahren, egal ob Tour, xc, dh, Enduro, emtb, mtb, dirt, ...


Grüße, Michael Kuttler
Bitte hier mitmachen um mal zu sehen, wie alt die Leute hier sind....
https://doodle.com/poll/uig7scfvy8n2st2k
Wo wohnst du? https://doodle.com/poll/2a2cv3bg6mu3rszc
Was ich kann und wie ich mich vielleicht einbringen würde... - https://doodle.com/poll/2bguhuuqh5i9rcnq
Für die die die es nicht eh schon haben .. steht am Anfang drin dass man es teilen soll... https://chat.whatsapp.com/GOrYSD4EVuzFKsBFlXEy4A


----------



## Thilo97 (17. August 2021)

hallbagi schrieb:


> Solly Björn,
> was fährst du denn genau?
> 
> Ich und zwei Freunde (sind alle Jugendliche) fahren Downhill und haben nen netten Trail bei Tüllingen im Wald entdeckt. Bei Interesse kann ich dir ja genaueres sagen
> ...


Hey ich komme aus Lörrach und habe endlich wieder ein freeride bike und suche auch Leute die Lust haben mal ne runde zu drehen kenne leider keine spots hier. Also wenn du Lust hast melde dich gerne


----------



## Thilo97 (17. August 2021)

hallbagi schrieb:


> Solly Björn,
> was fährst du denn genau?
> 
> Ich und zwei Freunde (sind alle Jugendliche) fahren Downhill und haben nen netten Trail bei Tüllingen im Wald entdeckt. Bei Interesse kann ich dir ja genaueres sagen
> ...


Hey ich komme aus Lörrach und habe endlich wieder ein freeride bike. Jetzt suche ich auch noch Leute die mal Lust haben Biken zu gehen und mir vlt ein paar spots zeigen können. Kannst dich ja gerne mal melden.


----------



## Thilo97 (17. August 2021)

Phoenix183 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich komme aus Lörrach und habe erst vor kurzem mit Freeride angefangen, da leider keiner meiner Freunde Freeride fährt suche ich jetzt Mitfahrer. Hat jemand von euch Lust mal biken zu gehen?
> 
> Lg.


Klar gerne melde dich einfach bei mir habe seit kurzen wieder ein freeride bike und würde gerne nicht immer alleine fahren.


----------



## DMLRUS (17. August 2021)

Legale Trails für den Landkreis Lörrach - Moutainbike Lörrach e.V.
					

Der Mountainbike Lörrach e.V. steht für legale Trails, den konftliktlosen Umgang mit Spaziergängern und den behutsamen Umgang mit der Natur.




					mountainbike-loerrach.de
				




Hallo.

Am Mittwoch um 19 Uhr treffen sich Mountainbiker am Parkplatz im Grüd.

Es gibt 2 Gruppen jetzt nach Kondition und Fahrkönnen.

Einfach vorbei kommen.


Parkplatz








						Parkplatz · 79539 Lörrach
					

★★★★☆ · Parkplatz




					maps.app.goo.gl
				





Gruß Dmitry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thilo97 (17. August 2021)

DMLRUS schrieb:


> Legale Trails für den Landkreis Lörrach - Moutainbike Lörrach e.V.
> 
> 
> Der Mountainbike Lörrach e.V. steht für legale Trails, den konftliktlosen Umgang mit Spaziergängern und den behutsamen Umgang mit der Natur.
> ...


Okay das hört sich ja gut an


----------



## Thilo97 (17. August 2021)

hallbagi schrieb:


> @gempen72
> der Trail geht so in Richtung fr/dh und ist sicher kein Problem für
> dein Enduro-bike.
> Der Einstieg ist auf dem oberen Weg auf halber Strecke in Richtung Haltingen.
> ...


Der Trail ist wirklich gut aber für Anfänger nicht so gut geeignet. Aber man kann das meiste umfahren aber als Anfänger sollte man nicht alleine fahren das wenn was ist das man helfen kann. Aber ich finde ihn richtig gut 👌


----------



## gscheidhaferl (8. Oktober 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

ich wohne jetzt seit drei Wochen in Binzen. Den Trail auf dem Tüllinger habe ich schon entdeckt, über Mitfahrer und Menschen, die mir die Gegend ein wenig zeigen, würde ich mich freuen. Gern auch per PN.

Schöne Grüße


----------



## sodele (8. Oktober 2021)

gscheidhaferl schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich wohne jetzt seit drei Wochen in Binzen. Den Trail auf dem Tüllinger habe ich schon entdeckt, über Mitfahrer und Menschen, die mir die Gegend ein wenig zeigen, würde ich mich freuen. Gern auch per PN.
> 
> Schöne Grüße








						Legale Trails für den Landkreis Lörrach - Moutainbike Lörrach e.V.
					

Der Mountainbike Lörrach e.V. steht für legale Trails, den konftliktlosen Umgang mit Spaziergängern und den behutsamen Umgang mit der Natur.




					mountainbike-loerrach.de


----------



## Laktathunter (9. Oktober 2021)

gscheidhaferl schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich wohne jetzt seit drei Wochen in Binzen. Den Trail auf dem Tüllinger habe ich schon entdeckt, über Mitfahrer und Menschen, die mir die Gegend ein wenig zeigen, würde ich mich freuen. Gern auch per PN.
> 
> Schöne Grüße


Was fährst du denn, Enduro eher feierabendliche Runde auf dem Hardtail?


----------

